# Man of Steel (movie) - 2013



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

MAN OF STEEL 2013

Zack Snyder(director), Christopher Nolan(Story), David S Goyer(story/screenplay).

Henry Cavill as Superman, Amy Adams as Lois Lane, Michael Shannon as General Zod.

VFX by WETA(Lord of the Rings, King Kong), MPC(prometheus), Double Negative(Inception, TDK and TDKR)

First Teaser

[youtube]wArmHSPIvlQ[/youtube]


*Full length trailer.*

[youtube]KVu3gS7iJu4[/youtube]


Never been this happy as a superman fan, Nolan really deserves a lot of praise for choosing Zack Snyder for the director's chair, with both of them as the Producer and Director, and David S Goyer as the writer, I don't see the movie going wrong anywhere \s/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah saw the trailer in the morning...good trailer..but y separate thread..might as well merge with upcoming movies


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises had one, why not Man of Steel?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

ps:-NOW THIS IS SUPERMAN....not ****ing brandon ass routh



cyborg47 said:


> Dark Knight Rises had one, why not Man of Steel?



LOL...ok fine..also got the first look at zod...looks good..really anticipating this movie to be the best superman movie ever

so are we gonna create new threads for every marvel/dc movie adaptations now??


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

May be, for the flagship movies at least.



Ronnie11 said:


> ps:-NOW THIS IS SUPERMAN....not ****ing brandon ass routh



I wouldn't say that, kinda feel sorry for him. If there's anyone to be blamed, its the director. Henry Cavill was actually for first choice for a superman reboot back in 2004/05, but as soon as Singer took over, it was going to be a loose sequel to the Donner's original movie, he chose Brandon Routh coz he looked like Reeve and behaved a lot like the 78's Clark Kent..which turned out to be curse to his career.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fine Trailer but to say the least - I was more impressed by Iron Man3 Trailer.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

If i'm right, i guess they will link the end-credits to the proposed "Justice League" movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Fine Trailer but to say the least - I was more impressed by Iron Man3 Trailer.



Yeah that was a cool trailer too, loved the aerial shot with that ipod ironman suit  But Xmen > any movie from marvel(good thing they don't have the movie rights). Marvel/Disney should hire some good writers for their movies, they're fun and do make a lot of money but extremely forgettable, dialog like this "I can't sleep, and when I do I have nightmares." sound so silly 



Gearbox said:


> If i'm right, i guess they will link the end-credits to the proposed "Justice League" movie.



Hopefully, but I think its being rushed, they should do a World's finest(Batman/Superman) movie first and connect that to a JLA.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 12, 2012)

Teh Boss movie, this gonna be. Damn, the suit's fantastic. Heard somewhere that the cape's all CG.

Has the epic Nolan vibe to it, which is a good thing. Supes has been all funny, nerdy Clarke thing. It's time they showed his sadness, away from his home.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 12, 2012)

Second trailer is great!. Can someone tell me what is the background song playing at start? Is it enya?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> TDamn, the suit's fantastic. Heard somewhere that the cape's all CG.



Majority of it is CGI, I heard. ZOD's suit is all 100% CGI, no practical suit worn by Shannon 



jackal_79 said:


> Second trailer!. Can someone tell me what is the background song playing at start? Is it enya?



[youtube]47zhhpK6fag[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah that was a cool trailer too, loved the aerial shot with that ipod ironman suit  But Xmen > any movie from marvel(good thing they don't have the movie rights). Marvel/Disney should hire some good writers for their movies, they're fun and do make a lot of money but extremely forgettable, dialog like this "I can't sleep, and when I do I have nightmares." sound so silly



Doesn't sound that silly to me. If you Remember, Iron Man was a great movie and was better than all of the X-men movie (I only liked X2) X-Men series has some serious problems about its continuity. The Last Stand and Wolverine were just plain bad . First Class was better .

PHASE 2 will be EPIC.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool, lot of people loved the trailer, and its understandable with all the super cool action going on around, definitely a treat for the Marvel fans. But I kind of chuckled as soon as RDJ said that "I can't sleep.." line, made me wonder if Iron man is going to fight his insomnia issues in the film, LOL!

Coming back to IM, it was an enjoyable film, RDJ humor was awesome and the kickass suit, other than that, its all pretty forgettable, and the problem exists in almost all of Marvel films. And yeah, I was only referring to Xmen 1, 2 and first class(Fassbender!!  )..*substance* over style anyday


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Dec 13, 2012)

They went wrong with story arc, after man of steel directly to justice league in 2015.
Marvel cinematic type story line would have been a lot better.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marvel mixes a lot of humour with their comic book movies..whereas WB/DC are concentrating on making a much darker scenario movies..targeting two opposite things..anyways would like to avoid this flame war..really like the look of general zod...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't wait!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> They went wrong with story arc, after man of steel directly to justice league in 2015.
> Marvel cinematic type story line would have been a lot better.



Nice avatar.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Can't wait!!



me too, THE KING DADDY OF SUPERHEROES!!!!  

Here's a screen cap from the trailer..

*i49.tinypic.com/md2pgn.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Nice avatar.


That's Alex Ross's SUPERMAN!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

errr no..he was referring to V.VAIDYA's avatar, goku.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok Got it.. It's the Saiyajin!

Why the SM's colors changed from Red & Robin blue to Red & Indigo?

*www.ifc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/080411_superman_promo.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

To be honest, the previous suit colours look silly for this generation of superheroes. The darker blue is way more convincing and good to look at. Also, according to the story, the suit in MoS is a kryptonian battle suit, not made by Ma Kent.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Ok Got it.. It's the Saiyajin!
> 
> Why the SM's colors changed from Red & Robin blue to Red & Indigo?
> 
> *www.ifc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/080411_superman_promo.jpg


Brandon Routh's superman costume is so gay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Brandon Routh's superman costume is so gay.



Panties! LOL..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, thank God they made Superman feel badarse. With all the beard and all, Henry Cavill really suits the role. Brandon Routh was like a pussy. lol.



cyborg47 said:


> *i49.tinypic.com/md2pgn.jpg



Shhhyyyyyttt!!!

BTW, I still prefer Batman.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

Another Justice League rumor from Latino review(the same fellows who revealed the trailer description two days prior and the true villain for the Avengers two years before its release  )..



> According to latino-review a source has told them what direction the film is going and what the story will be based on. Yes we’re going back to the comic books, just like Nolan did with his superhero series – so too will Justice League.
> 
> According to the source screenwriter Will Beale will be writing the script based on Justice League of America 183-185.
> 
> Released back in 1980, issues 183-185 were the annual team-up for the Justice League of America and the Justice Society of America. The three issue arc involves Darkseid, who was announced as the villain for the film, planning the destruction of Earth by blasting it with a ray that’ll move Apokolips into the Earth’s place.



*source - AfterTheCut | Storyline for Justice League Film Revealed*


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Dec 14, 2012)

The middle one in photo looks like a local romeo boy.
Watch this game intro scene where he looks best.
*m.youtube.com/watch?gl=IN&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=H7Nf-m6WGl4


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Watch this game intro scene where he looks best.
> DC Universe Online - Cinematic Trailer (Comic-Con '10) - YouTube



Oh yeah, I watched that a million times by now 
only complaint was Superman's height, he looks short, and a longer face could have definitely helped. Over all, I think Alex Ross' Superman is the most defining interpretation 

*comicinformer.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/3369974366.jpg?w=400&h=620


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 15, 2012)

I like Jim Lee's sketches more than any one. They are both comic-ish as well as real-ish. 

And, can't let this thread die. Bump.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Dec 15, 2012)

Should make an dc comics exclusive thread, can you rename it?


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

^^Make a new one. This is for Man of Steel movie.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2012)

loved the cape....suit is super awesome...thank god they got rid of the undies...after Christopher Reeves...I guess this is the one to look forward to....considering Christopher Nolan and Snyder are behind it...this one has to be an epic Superman movie....also I wonder if there would be scene after credits showing Batman


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Should make an dc comics exclusive thread, can you rename it?



That's a cool idea, lot of Batman fans here too, but I'm not sure how many of us will agree to that. Why not open a poll? 



abhidev said:


> considering Christopher Nolan and Snyder are behind it



More like David S Goyer(the writer for TDK trilogy) and Zack Snyder, Nolan is only the producer, though he definitely deserves credit for the story and more importantly, getting Snyder into the team. He even admitted a lot of times that its completely Snyder's movie as soon as the production started. So here's hoping Nolan does not get the entire credit for MoS


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2012)

Snyder's gonna make this movie like what a bad-ass Superman movie should be.... 

I wish he comes with God of war too...


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

Its not only the Superman movie we needed, but the one we deserved!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is gonna be the best SUPERMAN MOVIE


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

same story, only the attitude gets changed. 

watching the trailer 2, anybody sense dbz influence ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> same story, only the attitude gets changed.



What else would it be, superman getting his powers from a spider bite?  
The lore will always be there, but the kind of change they're bringing into the movie version of superman is distinct enough. Judging from the trailer, I'd bet you haven't seen a super hero movie with this level of emotion, other than Batman Begins.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

guess u're right, superhero movies nowadays have deeper plots and emotional aspects, thanks to batman and spiderman. still, superman has the most of the remakes than any other. couldn't they just take another story, there r hundreds of them in the superman comic book.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

for a superman starting movie it has to be either lex luthor or general zod(remember that "kneel before zod" dialogue in superman II).darkseid & brainiac are better suited for sequels.anyone other than these in my opinion are not suitable enough for such a franchise on a world-wide scale.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> guess u're right, superhero movies nowadays have deeper plots and emotional aspects, thanks to batman and spiderman. still, superman has the most of the remakes than any other. couldn't they just take another story, there r hundreds of them in the superman comic book.



After Reeve's superman movies? there was just single reboot/sequel on the big screen, Superman Returns, and you know how bad that was 
I'd say, this is the only movie that's properly re-telling the origin story other than Superman 1, which was spot on.



whitestar_999 said:


> for a superman starting movie it has to be either lex luthor or general zod(remember that "kneel before zod" dialogue in superman II).darkseid & brainiac are better suited for sequels.anyone other than these in my opinion are not suitable enough for such a franchise on a world-wide scale.



No more Luther ffs!!! Every Superman movie had this guy. May be team him up with Metallo or Brainiac in the sequel, but not alone at all.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

superman returns was boring, couldnt even watch it. hopefully this time it will be good.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> superman returns was boring, couldnt even watch it. hopefully this time it will be good.



^^ This.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ This.



Duh!!...it was 2006, who would want to watch Superman lifting cars or land masses? the guy needs to throw some punches


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

and no more extended lois clarke romance moments please. if we want romance there r better films for that. vote for jolie / fox for loise lane, to bring some hotness in character.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2012)

Earlier Hulk movie(not the Marvel one) had emotional aspect....but sadly it didn't do well. 

Super excited for Snyder's version of Superman


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2012)

Its going to be on Prasadz IMAX! oh yeah!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 25, 2012)

The villains in this movie are same as that of superman II mainly Zod and Faorah. The other guy might be there too coz he had a relative larger proportion and 
in the latest trailer, we can see superman and a big guy going at each other which speculates a huge possibility of it being him.

I want to see darkseid as villain in the sequels coz he's the only one to match superman's strength and maybe surpass it.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Doomsday?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

vickybat said:


> The villains in this movie are same as that of superman II mainly Zod and Faorah. The other guy might be there too coz he had a relative larger proportion and
> in the latest trailer, we can see superman and a big guy going at each other which speculates a huge possibility of it being him.



That 'other' guy doesn't seem to exist in this movie, he wasn't in the cast list nor the trailer, that big guy was Zod himself(notice the armor), the lady in Superman 2 was Ursa and not Faora, who's in Man of Steel(lot of people thought it was her in the trailer watching the destruction, but its Lara, sups' mom on krypton). So according to the comics, there might be a chance that Faora could be Zod's wife/girlfriend/ or just a war companion in this movie.



vickybat said:


> I want to see darkseid as villain in the sequels coz he's the only one to match superman's strength and maybe surpass it.



He's already up for Justice League 2015.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2012)

I only hope WB won't rush JL movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bbbbecause I'm Bbbbatmannn!!!!

[youtube]WeWpCJruFlw[/youtube]


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

This time HISHE did it with the trailer itself!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 28, 2012)

Check out this awesome new man of steel theme guys and its one of the OST in the movie. 

*A.R Rahman* is one of the composers of this track. Its soul-stirring to be honest.

[YOUTUBE]DtZTUbNrrRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

TFS, Vkybt. 
Hearing right away.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

I downloaded and its been running on a loop for an hour or so.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> I downloaded and its been running on a loop for an hour or so.


I downloaded the audio alone and it's uber cool. So serene.
Will be great on earphones!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *A.R Rahman* is one of the composers of this track. Its soul-stirring to be honest.



AR Rahman didn't compose Elegy, he worked on the second track, Storm(starts in the trailer when sups prepares to take off). Elegy by Lisa Gerrard and Patrick Cassidy 

The two trailers used four tracks from different artists(The Bridge of Khazad-dûm, Journey to the Line, Elegy, Storm), no sign of official Man of Steel OST yet.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope Hans knows what he's doing. I want super-epicness like Dark Knight's soundtrack.

BTW... I just loved MoS' soundtrack for about 30 seconds. :/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2012)

> loved the cape....suit is super awesome...thank god *they got rid of the undies*.


thank god hooray!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn, took so many scrolls to find this. 

Should. Never. Let. This. Die! 

*bump*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn, took so many scrolls to find this.
> 
> Should. Never. Let. This. Die!
> 
> *bump*



LOL..new image may be?

*www.superherohype.com/images/stories/2013/January/man_of_steel_full_photo.jpg

and another one..

*cdn.hwhills.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/manofsteelsupermancaptured.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

What happened to the trademarked hairstyle of Superman?

Casual superman, without any post processing.
*geektyrant.com/storage/2011-post-images/henry-cavill-new-superman.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1327352358488


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 28, 2013)

new images!!

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419723_10151637084998368_1310121869_n.jpg


Michael Shannon as Zod.

*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391312_10151637089158368_727875335_n.jpg


Russell Crowe as Jor-El

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/397539_10151637093228368_305064602_n.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

[youtube]T6DJcgm3wNY[/youtube]


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Seeing a lot of JJ Abrams influence.

Also, Bearded Superman FTW.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2013)

*HOLY SHYYYTT!!!* Excuse me, please. 

*TEH BEZT!* Excuse me again, please.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

can't wait!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Seeing a lot of JJ Abrams influence.
> 
> Also, Bearded Superman FTW.



Snyder said he was influenced by Terrence Malick for MoS.

Other than that, there's a lot of DBZ essence in the trailer. The space pod for baby kal el, and fight scenes


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Snyder said he was influenced by Terrence Malick for MoS.
> 
> Other than that, there's a lot of DBZ essence in the trailer. The space pod for baby kal el, and fight scenes



Yeah. I said JJ Abrams because of the kind of music, lens flare and explosions present.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

This summer is looking great now , almost better than last years and that is saying something . Iron Man 3 , Star Trek 2 , World War Z , Man of Steel .


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Yeah. I said JJ Abrams because of the kind of music, lens flare and explosions present.



ZIMMER FTW!! \m/


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 17, 2013)

Am sure This gonna Be The best Superman Movie So far ,Anyways it will be Mind blowing To watch in 3d ,specially in imax


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

Not liking the soundtrack , I seriously hope it isn't like this in the movie , This is the first piece of score by Zimmer , that I havent liked . 

EDIT: It gets better on repeated viewings , damn it I need a headset to analyze it properly.

OMG!

*25.media.tumblr.com/90903a06f8e851c9ef529687783aff52/tumblr_mldjejcHcD1rp0vkjo2_400.gif


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Not liking the soundtrack , I seriously hope it isn't like this in the movie , This is the first piece of score by Zimmer , that I havent liked .
> 
> EDIT: It gets better on repeated viewings , damn it I need a headset to analyze it properly.
> 
> ...



Haha..I loved on my first hearing, even though i was skeptical at first. Hope it get as recognizable as john williams' theme.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

^ That reminds me of Goku's Instant transmission, while fighting evil.
Hit a guy from Point A to Point B - Teleport just BEFORE to Point B - Hit him again hardly to the ground.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 17, 2013)

Memes ahoy

*i.imgur.com/HDseUVO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/B1FkDuD.jpg

*gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/baaa4c20e078f19e93a5f6b86acd1444/tumblr_mldu95C4d01rdhd5oo1_500.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558846_621897034490541_1840383598_n.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Memes ahoy
> 
> 
> *gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/baaa4c20e078f19e93a5f6b86acd1444/tumblr_mldu95C4d01rdhd5oo1_500.jpg



The best one so far.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2013)

watched all 3 official trailers & frankly speaking it simply doesn't meet my expectations.the 300/dark knight look is more suitable for a character like Batman which has much more depth compared to the all classic symbol of justice "Superman".in this regard the classic 1st & 2nd superman movies starring Christopher Reeve are better.for a superman reboot i was expecting a modern day upgrade of original Superman movie instead i get a deja vu feeling of introspecting bruce wayne sporting beard/spending time in prison/rough teen years in Batman begins.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> watched all 3 official trailers & frankly speaking it simply doesn't meet my expectations.the 300/dark knight look is more suitable for a character like Batman which has much more depth compared to the all classic symbol of justice "Superman".in this regard the classic 1st & 2nd superman movies starring Christopher Reeve are better.for a superman reboot i was expecting a modern day upgrade of original Superman movie instead i get a deja vu feeling of introspecting bruce wayne sporting beard/spending time in prison/rough teen years in Batman begins.



Produced by Chris Nolan and directed by Zack Snyder. What did you expect?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> watched all 3 official trailers & frankly speaking it simply doesn't meet my expectations.the 300/dark knight look is more suitable for a character like Batman which has much more depth compared to the all classic symbol of justice "Superman".in this regard the classic 1st & 2nd superman movies starring Christopher Reeve are better.for a superman reboot i was expecting a modern day upgrade of original Superman movie instead i get a deja vu feeling of introspecting bruce wayne sporting beard/spending time in prison/rough teen years in Batman begins.



I understand where you're coming from, but how exactly are they better? As much as I like Reeve's movies, they kinda screwed superman's personality. He's the reason people think superman has to be a smiling B-itch all the time. You see a teenage clark, a loner who's troubled with himself, can't mingle with people. Then he visits fortress of solitude, talks to his dad, and tada! he becomes the most perfect man in the world!? are you kidding me? what is it, like magic? It may have worked at that time, but I'm sure a smiling B-itch super hero concept won't work in this generation. 

We did have a modern day upgrade of Reeve's movies, Superman Returns, and we all know how boring it turned out. Let the classics remain classics, why mess with them?

To sum it up, Man of Steel is going for a Emotional approach, not dark.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but how exactly are they better? As much as I like Reeve's movies, they kinda screwed superman's personality. He's the reason people think superman has to be a smiling B-itch all the time. You see a teenage clark, a loner who's troubled with himself, can't mingle with people. Then he visits fortress of solitude, talks to his dad, and tada! he becomes the most perfect man in the world!? are you kidding me? what is it, like magic? The concept may have worked at that time, but I'm sure a smiling B-itch super hero concept won't work in this generation.
> 
> We did have a modern day upgrade of Reeve's movies, Superman Returns, and we all know how boring it turned out. Let the classics remain classics, why mess with them?
> 
> To sum it up, Man of Steel is going for a Emotional approach, not dark.



Yup. This appears to be based more on comics like Superman Earth One and less on post-golden age, "This must be approved by the CCA and be suitable for a bunch of uptight luddites where everyone is a boy scout"  comics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

Earth one, exactly!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2013)

superman returns was a disaster because it was based on a movie series which went downhill in its last 2 parts.as for always smiling part that's why i said a "modern day upgrade" meaning retaining the story's essence but not the copy of acting mannerisms like always smiling & cheesy dialogues.as for the sudden change though superman was aware that he was different he didn't brood on it like bruce wayne(which i get it from trailers at least) most likely because he never faced a similar tragedy in his childhood & combined with the fact that he do possess a cryptonian mind(they weren't considered one of the smartest races in universe for nothing) it's not entirely ridiculous to think that he takes on the role of a hero so soon after getting to know about his legacy from his biological father.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> superman returns was a disaster because it was based on a movie series which went downhill in its last 2 parts.as for always smiling part that's why i said a "modern day upgrade" meaning retaining the story's essence but not the copy of acting mannerisms like always smiling & cheesy dialogues.as for the sudden change though superman was aware that he was different he didn't brood on it like bruce wayne(which i get it from trailers at least) most likely because he never faced a similar tragedy in his childhood & combined with the fact that he do possess a cryptonian mind(they weren't considered one of the smartest races in universe for nothing) it's not entirely ridiculous to think that he takes on the role of a hero so soon after getting to know about his legacy from his biological father.



Superman isn't your average costume clad superhero whose into theatricals. He's a cultural icon and that's how the comics storyline depict him to be (Earth one superman is the default one).
With all that power, its really not easy to stay controlled without getting corrupted. After all, power corrupts. But the extent of corruption directly relates to ones upbringing.

This part is actually the founding pillar of superman's story which "Man Of Steel" brings into the big picture. He's the ideal example to live up to.
None of the previous superman movies showcased this. Really excited for this.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2013)

In the trailer when Kevin Costner says ,"You are my son" that part gives me chills .  

As much as I love Iron Man ,this thing is pretty hilarious : 

*oi47.tinypic.com/11ujek4.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> In the trailer when Kevin Costner says ,"You are my son" that part gives me chills .
> 
> As much as I love Iron Man ,this thing is pretty hilarious :
> 
> *oi47.tinypic.com/11ujek4.jpg



We'll let the box office decide that


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ Good Movies arent always the ones with big box office numbers , Box office isnt a good way to look if a movie is good or not , it is a good way to look at how successful the movie is . IMO Iron Man will have better numbers close to a billion or more (China will help it) - The reason is that it is coming of THE New worldwide sensation that was the avengers , so many people that earlier were not eager about Iron Man will probably see it , on the other hand people will be skeptical about Man of Steel as the last Superman movie was kind of dull and not many think of it as a good movie . Plus Iron Man 3 is getting almost 2-3 weeks room for its dominance and no big movie is coming until 17 may (Star Trek 2) whereas June is loaded up with blockbusters.

P.S. I found this on IMDB , This sums up my view : *The way Kevin delivers his line with his voice cracking was more than enough for me to award him an Oscar on that scene alone JUST for it's believability.*


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Good Movies arent always the ones with big box office numbers , Box office isnt a good way to look if a movie is good or not , it is a good way to look at how successful the movie is . IMO Iron Man will have better numbers close to a billion or more (China will help it) - The reason is that it is coming of THE New worldwide sensation that was the avengers , so many people that earlier were not eager about Iron Man will probably see it , on the other hand people will be skeptical about Man of Steel as the last Superman movie was kind of dull and not many think of it as a good movie . Plus Iron Man 3 is getting almost 2-3 weeks room for its dominance and no big movie is coming until 17 may (Star Trek 2) whereas June is loaded up with blockbusters.
> 
> P.S. I found this on IMDB , This sums up my view : *The way Kevin delivers his line with his voice cracking was more than enough for me to award him an Oscar on that scene alone JUST for it's believability.*



Dude, that comment was in jest. Nobody thinks that box office determines which movie is better. Otherwise Transformers 2 would be considered better than Shawshank Redemption


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

rajatgod512 said:


> in the trailer when kevin costner says ,"you are my son" that part gives me chills .
> 
> As much as i love iron man ,this thing is pretty hilarious :
> 
> *oi47.tinypic.com/11ujek4.jpg



you random citizen...you're so awesome for posting that!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2013)

I know , I was giving just my view on box office numbers .  

P.S.(Offtopic) I dont like any of the two movies you posted tranformers 2 , shawshank redemption . Shawshank is loads better than TF2 but still I dont like that movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

The trailer soundtrack, perfectly cleaned one so far.

[youtube]RwUlsQ5ds4M[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 21, 2013)

somehow i am not digging zimmer's score this time around..hoping for better ones in the movie...


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> somehow i am not digging zimmer's score this time around..hoping for better ones in the movie...



I thought the same initially, but listening to it multiple times made it better. Set up the speakers properly, the sound track is pure genius, so much superman in it


----------



## Terabyte (Apr 21, 2013)

Me too...Initially Trailer 3 disappointed me(both the soundtrack and the trailer in general) cause I felt it lacked the "epicness" but after multiple views it just kept on getting better


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 21, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Me too...Initially Trailer 3 disappointed me(both the soundtrack and the trailer in general) cause I felt it lacked the "epicness" but after multiple views it just kept on getting better



The drums man...Zimmer is GOD!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

no the trailer was always good..infact i am glad because it looks like a well written movie but i had higher expectations from zimmer...perhaps i should give it more listens...


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> no the trailer was always good..infact i am glad because it looks like a well written movie but i had higher expectations from zimmer...perhaps i should give it more listens...



Well, Zimmer's music has never been just about nice tunes. They always add something to the story rather than running in the background just for the sake of it. The Batman theme for example, sometimes the score defines the characters, same goes to Gladiator's music as well. I think the music in the MoS trailer does add a lot to superman character, you know, uplifting and heroic. Lets see how it turns out in the full movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah saw the trailer in the morning...good trailer..*but y separate thread..might as well merge with upcoming movies*



depends upon the OP (check his avatar )


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Well, Zimmer's music has never been just about nice tunes. They always add something to the story rather than running in the background just for the sake of it. The Batman theme for example, sometimes the score defines the characters, same goes to Gladiator's music as well. I think the music in the MoS trailer does add a lot to superman character, you know, uplifting and heroic. Lets see how it turns out in the full movie.



Pardon me but if you think i am looking for some melodic crap or some pop ****, then i would rather listen to jonas brothers or some crap...yes gladiator had that epic score to it..IMO didnt feel with MOS..maybe things will change...

i have always had a thing for scores esp that of zimmer/henry jackman/ James horner etc..not looking for "catchy tunes"


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 23, 2013)

okay.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm psyched. Period.

That .gif made my day and this day's still a long way to go.

*t.qkme.me/3ogew8.jpg

EDIT:

*i.imgur.com/1H4YQ06.jpg 

*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/funny-laughing-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

God,grant Superman the serenity to wear his underwear where it should be worn,and not where it shouldn't


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

creepy!


*i.imgur.com/mPSJLxl.jpg


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> creepy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If some leaked information is true, 



Spoiler



Faora kicks some serious @$$ in this film.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 28, 2013)

Psyched for this movie. And regarding the music,I felt zimmer tried something close to the original music for superman while not losing the "oomph"-factor and "goosebump"-factor that zimmer has.
It sort of goes with the mood. Have to catch this movie the first day


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> If some leaked information is true,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kryptonian female..so yeah, she does


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Kryptonian female..so yeah, she does



I was always confused between Ursa in superman 2 and faora in DC universe to be one and same. Now i realize they are two separate kryptonians. 
To make things even more confusing, they both appear with ZOD. From DC universe, faora is an expert in a kryptonian martial art known as "Horu-Kanu",
which deals with the pressure points in a kryptonian's body. This led superman to flee from faora on their first encounter.

I hope Nolan/Goyer drew ideas from the original DC comics storyline.

Faora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2013)

@cyborg47 The trailers shown with Iron Man 3 were Zambezia , Now You see me , Star Trek Into Darkness ,Monsters University .

*P.S. Iron Man 3 - 8/10*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> @cyborg47 The trailers shown with Iron Man 3 were Zambezia , Now You see me , Star Trek Into Darkness ,Monsters University .



Ah damn!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

^I was waiting, actually, waiting not for Man of Steel, but for Pacific Rim trailer. Man, my dream-come-true movie. 

However, Faora's good looking, and kicks arse. Damn.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh I'm excited for Pacific Rim too, hope it throws a punch on Bay's face!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2013)

the pacific rim trailer did not excite me .


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> the pacific rim trailer did not excite me .



Its *Guillermo Del Toro*, period!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> the pacific rim trailer did not excite me .



No offense, but I guess your childhood was kinda boring?

Here ye go:

[YOUTUBE]2vKz7WnU83E[/YOUTUBE]

Instant excitement with that loud *GRRRNNNNN* at the very beginning. Damn, me hairs are like Third Reich march now.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> the pacific rim trailer did not excite me .



u should have watched some ninja robots shows when young.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No offense, but I guess your childhood was kinda boring?



Oh man, that was cruel.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its *Guillermo Del Toro*, period!



+1....been excited for this movie for a while now...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No offense, but I guess your childhood was kinda boring



I dont think that my childhood was anywhere near boring , my life is kind of boring now . In my childhood I went to faraway places , watched movies , went out many times in a month . Now all that has stopped.

Regarding the trailer when I first saw I didnt get excited , nor do I get excited now . Do you like every movie that is made with robots or do you like every movie where there is action. I though one was entitled to opinion here . Silly Me. 

P.S. - I dont like the Hellboy Duology.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you like every movie that is made with robots or do you like every movie where there is action.



Hopefully, this new trailer might change your opinion


*NERDGASM ALERT*

Pacific Rim - Con Footage | Facebook


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2013)

DAMN! My childhood reborn. PHUCIN' AWESOME! Them drums at the start send chills....

[youtube]zA92Rw6kNWw[/youtube]

EDIT: Didn't see it was posted already.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hopefully, this new trailer might change your opinion
> 
> 
> *NERDGASM ALERT*
> ...




The last part of the trailer was quite good , But I will wait for reviews then think if I want to see it or not. BTW , What cameras are used for some close-up scenes , some scenes look like they were shot 10 year earlier. Eh, I think it is the kind of look they are going with .  But the scenes with CGI look quite good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The last part of the trailer was quite good , But I will wait for reviews then think if I want to see it or not. BTW , What cameras are used for some close-up scenes , some scenes look like they were shot 10 year earlier. Eh, I think it is the kind of look they are going with .  But the scenes with CGI look quite good.



Reviews you say? Meanwhile, Hobbit sits at 66% on Rotten Tomatoes, while some average movie like IM3 is at 90%. Says a lot about reviews


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2013)

*IM3 WAS GOOD *, Beside there are about 200 more reviews to come for Iron Man 3 and it will be around 78 % finally . BTW Hobbit was compared to LOTR and it was nowhere near as good also the reviewers were not accepting the technology used (48 FPS) , I think the HFR is brilliant and 3D should be done with it , It makes it so life-like. Now when I saw review I mean the audience as well , I look at the audience section of rotten tomatoes (where Hobbit is at a justified 84 % positive) and sometimes IMDB.

I personally did not like Hobbit the way I like (LOVE) LOTR . I have only seen AUJ once , but I have lost count how many times I have seen the trilogy after watching it for the first time in Summer 2011. 

P.S. Going to IRON MAN 3 Tomorrow again .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *IM3 WAS GOOD *, Beside there are about 200 more reviews to come for Iron Man 3 and it will be around 78 % finally . BTW Hobbit was compared to LOTR and it was nowhere near as good also the reviewers were not accepting the technology used (48 FPS) , I think the HFR is brilliant and 3D should be done with it , It makes it so life-like. Now when I saw review I mean the audience as well , I look at the audience section of rotten tomatoes (where Hobbit is at a justified 84 % positive) and sometimes IMDB.
> 
> I personally did not like Hobbit the way I like (LOVE) LOTR . I have only seen AUJ once , but I have lost count how many times I have seen the trilogy after watching it for the first time in Summer 2011.
> 
> P.S. Going to IRON MAN 3 Tomorrow again .



Yeah of course, we all can give a million reasons for why people like IM3 or hate Hobbit(which went on and made a billion dollars) for whatever reasons they've had. But all that only proves that audience' opinions aren't worth giving a damn.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 1, 2013)

^ So the discussion is pointless. BTW , hobbit had a huge fan-base so it was guranteed to do good. Lots of people who didnt see LOTR in theatres went to hobbit (like me  ) . Plus  Hobbit had 3D + 10 years of ticket price inflation on its side . But the attendance was much lower than Fellowship (the lowest grossing in the series).

Uhmmm , looks like we are getting of the point .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2013)

just my personal view but i never like these "prequels".as for ratings well they are pretty subjective & only meant to be taken as guideline not result.sometimes i want to see a movie simply for mindless over-the-top action that defy logic/physics(e.g.transporter 2) & enjoy it too even if rating wise it is nowhere near Inception.IM3 has good action,CGI & Robert Downey Jr but i am not willing to spend Rs.250 to watch it(at least until now) not to mention 2 hour journey time to watch it at my favorite multiplex & return.i will spend on man of steel though simply out of curiosity/expectation but after watching trailers i suspect it won't be as much fun as i expected but let's see.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Uhmmm , looks like we are getting of the point .



The point that reviews are worthless? oh yeah!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

*Man of Steel TV Spot 2 (Some New Footage)*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/BJ2AiJh.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *i.imgur.com/BJ2AiJh.gif



CG too? I don't care tho, it looks awsum.

@0:08 - Superman to the rescue, much?

EDIT: Oh shh... yeah, the mask.


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2013)

fantastic new footage


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> CG too? I don't care tho, it looks awsum.



Doesn't look CG to me, not sure though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

yeah me neither,doesn't look like a cgi...new footage is awesome


----------



## cyborg47 (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]q5zVB7TZs9I[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2013)

^ OH! You beat me to it . I thought I was gonna post it. 

and about the TV Spot , I have a phrase* OMFG * :eeksign: 

This is last set of footage I am watching.

EDIT : NOT !


----------



## cyborg47 (May 10, 2013)

*imageshack.us/a/img259/6576/mosng2.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

*Some New Footage , PLUS ZOD's Heat Vision*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 10, 2013)

No HD yet, damn


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 11, 2013)

ahh too many spoilers...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 11, 2013)

Now I am not able to keep the 3rd trailers music out of my head , the drums just keep beating !


----------



## cyborg47 (May 13, 2013)

GODLY!


[YOUTUBE]HoUVg_YAAd4[/YOUTUBE]
.
.
.


[YOUTUBE]Cfp1cu4Kzsc[/YOUTUBE]



*i.imgur.com/rpf3rEb.gif


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2013)

^^ Wow, those are awesome. Can't wait. You gonna watch it in imax right??


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

@vickybat you can also watch in IMAX , there must be one in Gotham !


----------



## cyborg47 (May 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Wow, those are awesome. Can't wait. You gonna watch it in imax right??



duh, how can I not? Prasads FTW!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

CINEMAX FTW


----------



## cyborg47 (May 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> CINEMAX FTW





*neringutia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/1324458744_haha-no.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2013)

LoL  ...........


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2013)

2 hours and 23minutes of awesomeness confirmed...


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

Super-fans!! Grabit.Fly around like Superman with themed Nokia Windows Phone accessories | Windows Phone Central


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2013)

I guess this has become WB movies discussion. lols. 

[youtube]5guMumPFBag[/youtube]

*joy tears*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 22, 2013)

[youtube]NlOF03DUoWc[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2013)

^I guess the feeling I'm having right now is something that can't be had twice. 

Captain's Log Stardate 22.5.2013:

The best feeling I ever had.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2013)

wow. so much blasts than "Die hard".
All will kneel before ZOD!!


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2013)

friggin awesome!!!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2013)

Wow.. I thought I would skip the trailer.. took me by surprise..

EDIT: BTW.. the villains are getting better and better with each passing year


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. the villains are getting better and better with each passing year





cough ... cough... You will never see me coming .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> cough ... cough... You will never see me coming .



Nah, Goyer isn't as dumb as Shane Black


----------



## shuhailnp (May 25, 2013)

Which music is in trailer 5 fate of your planet ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Which music is in trailer 5 fate of your planet ?



Dunno , Maybe one of official Movie Soundtrack ? BTW , Its available on Itunes and Amazon.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Which music is in trailer 5 fate of your planet ?



Its called 'I will find him' in the OST. The full tracks aren't out yet, but you can listen to the 60 second sample on the net


----------



## shuhailnp (May 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its called 'I will find him' in the OST. The full tracks aren't out yet, but you can listen to the 60 second sample on the net



Thanks


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

You might not find it similar, coz most of the time, the soundtracks in the trailers are mixed together with few others, like Trailer 3.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 26, 2013)

The sound from 1.06 in trailer 5 is more addictive !!!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

[youtube]frFH-3532jo[/youtube]

*s23.postimg.org/56cixp47d/ibby_Cm_KFOXN8l_U.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 27, 2013)

What exactly does Faora Says in the "Fate of Your Planet trailer" , is it this "You will not win . For every one you save , we will kill a million more ". BTW She looks and sounds badass.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> BTW She looks and sounds badass.


Her name is Antje Traue. And I'd kneel before her anytime. 

*www.superherohype.com/images/stories/2013/May/fao.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

And you guys know what, Kryptonian women are way more powerful than the men under the yellow sun, so expect from super as$ kicking from Faora 

*i.imgur.com/9ThCKiN.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2013)

Early MAN OF STEEL Reactions Mostly Positive, With One "Abysmal"

That made me nervous  ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Early MAN OF STEEL Reactions Mostly Positive, With One "Abysmal"
> 
> That made me nervous  ...



And the one who said its abysmal, hasn't even seen it yet, lol 
I've read a few negative reviews too, but they all tend to get nitpicky



Spoiler



why hasn't lois lane got more screen time, why wasn't the romance between her and sups more fleshed out, why was faora given too much importance..


, most of them are kinda sexist remarks, unfortunately.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2013)

still better not to take chance.i have already lowered my expectations & expecting it to be kinda like batman begins,good but not that good as dark knight.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> still better not to take chance.i have already lowered my expectations & expecting it to be kinda like batman begins,good but not that good as dark knight.



That's always the best thing to do before watching any big budget movies.

oh and btw, faora will obviously get her as$ kicked by sups at some point, like duh! That might piss off some female critics


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2013)

HOPE !  *i.ebayimg.com/t/Superman-Man-of-Steel-Movie-New-Giant-S-Shield-Logo-Tee-Shirt-S-3XL-/00/s/MjA4WDIwOA==/z/pj4AAOxy02dRfvny/$T2eC16F,!%29!E9s2f!GiIBRfvnyLjD!~~60_39.JPG My reaction to seeing an early screening of "Man of Steel"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> oh and btw, faora will obviously get her as$ kicked by sups at some point, like duh! That might piss off some female critics



Ye, she needs to. She ***ks around with Ma Kent and Lois, how's that not possible to see? 

BTW, I'm not seeing any more of the TV Spots or interviews or anything before I watch the movie myself. Damn.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

I am going to download all these movies.


Spoiler



Me mom doesn't let me go to multiplex or buy dvd's


I wish we had Netflix here.Atleast i could rent a movie for 100 bucks


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

We do like bad girls


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ Troll Unkle .  .... or perhaps not trolling .... 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I am going to download all these movies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



why doesn't your mom allow ?How far is a multiplex from your house ?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I wish we had Netflix here.Atleast i could rent a movie for 100 bucks



There are some firefox plugins which allow you to remove the region locks in many website including iPlayer, Netflix , Hula .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2013)

*DAMN!*

*i.imgur.com/sdaguDE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Dc3OCSi.jpg

I'd kneel before this lady than that Kryptonian.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

sexy sexy!!

If only the real reporters were this hot, I'd watch news all day 


EDIT - Another review, seems legit, not too many spoilers 



Spoiler



Got this from a Twitter ITK who sent me a review of TDKR 2 days before it came out and got A LOT of things right, i trust him......... 
I am a huge fan of Superman and this is my most eager anticipated release next to Pacific Rim 
______________________________________________ 


The perfect way to describe this movie would be.. 

set your mind back a decade ago 

Remember when Batman Begins came out? The origins of Batman explained again, another reboot, its going to fail, why the dark edge etc etc 

The reviews were all praising the overall movie, most critics said it was just a very great movie that had its flaws but the pros outweighed the cons heavily. Whilst it wasnt anything record breaking, it was a fun movie to sit down and enjoy, an experience that was made for the cinema, whilst it was also an excellent set up to the next movie, the sequel that was.. The Dark Knight. 

This movie reminds me of BB more than youd expect, The plot is predictable in the same way as BB, we all know the Superman story just like we all know the batman story, the execution however, is the most important aspect of these movies. You've got to keep the viewers attention for over 2 hours, keep them satisfied with the advancement of these characters lives and resolution towards the final act, if we all know what happens, then we've got to enjoy the ride for what it is. 

The action scenes are all explosive like Transformers but without the unnecessary panning inbetween pointless shots. There is one action scene that reminds me of the Ice battle scene in Inception. Typical Nolan. Goes on for too long. (Involves the Army barracks near Florida (?) when Superman has to stop an explosive keg thingy from being stolen by spies (turns out its all a military test)I would definitely re-watch 3/4 of the movie, whilst 1/4 of the movie is better left fast forwarded (Just like Inception, TDKR, BB , so this is in no way an insult) 
Its better than Star Trek into Darkness, Iron Man 3, practically any movie that has come out this year. The sequel is looking very promising, 

Solid 8/10 

Fantastic entry into the series, reviving Superman (hint spoilers  in more ways than one and if this franchise follows Batman, then the sequel should be very good. 

Note: 

* We are introduced to a possible 2nd villain for the sequel about 2/3rd into the movie 
* Amy Adams is pointless, she is the usual female interest that gets interested, then kidnapped, needs being saved, gets saved, they kiss (Spiderman, Batman Begins) 
* The scene when Superman flies over 3 cities in under 2 minutes is BEAUTIFUL. We see 3 different landscapes of icey, hot and grey, some shots in supermans eyes, it is BEAUTIFUL. Mountains, towers, waterfalls, new york, superman explores the entire planet so quickly, it was very well done 
* There is an emotional death involving a bystander that superman witnesses just before the ending that triggers a crazy reaction where he begins ripping tanks apart, i felt like applauding, the soundtrack (like gladiator) with a choir boy singing a hymn-like song fits perfect


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

^Sadly, Indian genes are not that great for looks. *sad "Damn"*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

[youtube]cXr_WuA7iNg[/youtube]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 2, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Sadly, Indian genes are not that great for looks. *sad "Damn"*


you are looking at wrong indians then.Aishwarya Rai beats 99% of hollywood actresses in looks with or without makeup.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you are looking at wrong indians then.Aishwarya Rai beats 99% of hollywood actresses in looks with or without makeup.



99%, fricking hell no!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I am going to download all these movies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lolwut?
What are you? 12? 



whitestar_999 said:


> you are looking at wrong indians  then.Aishwarya Rai beats 99% of hollywood actresses in looks with or  without makeup.




*www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/nope.gif


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you are looking at wrong indians then.*Aishwarya Rai beats 99% of hollywood actresses in looks with or without makeup.*



Nice joke.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you are looking at wrong indians then.Aishwarya Rai beats 99% of hollywood actresses in looks with or without makeup.



She used to, not now. Past don't matter. Present does. Also they say looks is in the eyes of the beholder and that isn't me.

And I meant at all the Indian ladies that we see everyday, not only them celebrities. *I* feel European ladies (all, not just actors) look fine compared to Indian counterparts.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 2, 2013)

Brown ppl in White Supremacists suits detected. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Inceptionist said:


> lolwut?
> *What are you? 12?*
> 
> 
> ...



16.
Not everyone is some rich,earning _Uncle_ 
I like watching AAA movies in FHD on TV and i don't have a BD player .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Brown ppl in White Supremacists suits detected.



Dayum.


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2013)

> "The Wayne Enterprises logo is on a satellite that Zod destroys."



*www.mstarz.com/articles/13714/2013...r-egg-teases-larger-dc-cinematic-universe.htm


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

gearbox said:


> â€˜Man of Steelâ€™ 2013: MAJOR Superman Reboot Film SPOILER, Easter Egg Teases Larger DC Cinematic Universe? : Offbeat News : Mstarz



YO?! SPOILER TAG?! Pl0x?!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

Relax, its just an easter egg.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Relax, its just an easter egg.



Bu... but...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Bu... but...



Doesn't really matter tbh, coz right now, JLA/DC shared universe totally depends on the success of Man of Steel. Only then they're gonna kickstart the shared universe. But hey, nothing wrong with throwing the hints around right? There's also a little reference to Green Lantern too, and a rumored martian manhunter reference. But for now, its totally Superman film, no shared universe mess.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't really matter tbh, coz right now, JLA/DC shared universe totally depends on the success of Man of Steel. Only then they're gonna kickstart the shared universe. But hey, nothing wrong with throwing the hints around right? There's also a little reference to Green Lantern too, and a rumored martian manhunter reference. But for now, its totally Superman film, no shared universe mess.



I so wished GL movie would rock, but shyt didn't happen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2013)

*styleslum.com/users/1/page_images/scarlett-johansson-no-makeup.jpg
& this is Scarlett Johansson so just imagine rest of the actresses.frankly speaking without makeup & up close most of the actresses(hollywood or bollywood) are not even close to their screen image.as for the common ladies we see everyday well that is true for rest of the world too.after all USA is not worried about obesity problem for nothing.the glitzy glamorous girls on streets exists only in certain pockets/posh areas of cities.except for a few Scandinavian countries you will find that average girls outnumber hot girls by a huge margin in any country & they are not better looking than any other country's average girls.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> *styleslum.com/users/1/page_images/scarlett-johansson-no-makeup.jpg
> & this is Scarlett Johansson so just imagine rest of the actresses.frankly speaking without makeup & up close most of the actresses(hollywood or bollywood) are not even close to their screen image.as for the common ladies we see everyday well that is true for rest of the world too.after all USA is not worried about obesity problem for nothing.the glitzy glamorous girls on streets exists only in certain pockets/posh areas of cities.except for a few Scandinavian countries you will find that average girls outnumber hot girls by a huge margin in any country & they are not better looking than any other country's average girls.



Good to know that, can we move on please?



whitestar_999 said:


> *styleslum.com/users/1/page_images/scarlett-johansson-no-makeup.jpg
> & this is Scarlett Johansson so just imagine rest of the actresses.frankly speaking without makeup & up close most of the actresses(hollywood or bollywood) are not even close to their screen image.as for the common ladies we see everyday well that is true for rest of the world too.after all USA is not worried about obesity problem for nothing.the glitzy glamorous girls on streets exists only in certain pockets/posh areas of cities.except for a few Scandinavian countries you will find that average girls outnumber hot girls by a huge margin in any country & they are not better looking than any other country's average girls.



Good to know that, can we move on please?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

For a man of Steel Thread the discussion here is a bit too non Man of Steel-y


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ololol. To each his own. 

It's ironic that I feel she's one of the worst looking (face only ) and you took her as an example.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^i used her because she was in iron man & avengers & you certainly are in a minority regarding her looks.

back to man of steel.i am hoping to see some good performance & action from zod otherwise it won't matter how good rest of the movie is.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

You know what, I'd still prefer that picture of scarlett on the left than aishwarya rai


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^she is an exception & falls into that 1% category hence her example to imagine the rest 99%.btw how many of you are planning on watching it on first day itself(14th june).since price difference is significant between weekdays & weekends i will watch it on 17th.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok White Supremacists in Brown guys.You win.

Now can we have some stuff about MoS?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> btw how many of you are planning on watching it on first day itself(14th june).since price difference is significant between weekdays & weekends i will watch it on 17th.



Hopefully, yes. I ll have to stay awake in the night though, coz that's when Bookmyshow opens the ticket bookings.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> btw how many of you are planning on watching it on first day itself(14th june).since price difference is significant between weekdays & weekends i will watch it on 17th.



My local Cinema hall upgraded to Sony 4K 3D Projector .. costs only ₹ 120 any day  , but I cant do a first show, but I can catch it the first day >


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys know that this is post-converted to 3D, right? I'mma go watch 2D. 

IMAX 3D is reserved for GDT's epic.

Must watch. It's so accurate.

[youtube]mQG6F76On-M[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You guys know that this is post-converted to 3D, right? I'mma go watch 2D.
> 
> IMAX 3D is reserved for GDT's epic.
> 
> ...



Post conversion isn't always bad. But cheap post conversions are (IM3  ).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Post conversion isn't always bad. But cheap post conversions are (IM3  ).



MoS' budget isn't that huge.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> MoS' budget isn't that huge.



225mil isn't huge? And don't forget that MoS had 16 months of post production, plenty of time to get the visual effects and 3d right. Star Trek ID was post converted to 3D, yet it looked spectacular. So it all depends on how well its done, and considering the kind of visual master Snyder is, I'm totally positive about the 3D version


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

Like all DC films,This will be Epic.3D not withstanding.




@DC : Yo Dawg, Get me a brotha*koff*John Stewart*koff* Green Lantern,Not tha White-Boy Lantern,You feel me?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

AFAIK, it was $175 mil. It's also said that the movie's shot handheld by Snyder.

STID didn't impress me with the 3D.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> AFAIK, it was $175 mil. It's also said that the movie's shot handheld by Snyder.



It was, but it was pushed to 225 mil early in the early stages of post production. Insider rumor was that WB was really impressed with some early unfinished screenings and raised the budget to 225 mill.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> STID didn't impress me with the 3D.



Hmm, I guess its the IMAX effect for me, I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, and the 3D was super impressive, nerdgasm stuff!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hmm, I guess its the IMAX effect for me, I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, and the 3D was super impressive, nerdgasm stuff!



Damn, then I should've IMAX 3D'd it. Thought of it, but reserved it for GDT's.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

[youtube]w4OdIOGBW2Q[/youtube]

*i.minus.com/i0TvBktkmEKIK.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

WB Is trying to not show the Superman name in its promotional material for man of steel , In India the film is being marketed as "SUPERMAN" and not Man of steel (at least the Hindi version) .... Bunch of ....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> WB Is trying to not show the Superman name in its promotional material for man of steel , In India the film is being marketed as "SUPERMAN" and not Man of steel (at least the Hindi version) .... Bunch of ....



I bet not even a single person in india recognizes him with 'Man of Steel', unless they're familiar to comics.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

NEW TRAILER ...  Released 7 mins ago (There was a countdown in manofsteel.com)


----------



## icebags (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ this rate, the whole film will be trailerized when its actual time of release.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^^ this rate, the whole film will be trailerized when its actual time of release.



This is the last trailer (probably) ... The same thing happened with TDKR and the people who have seen it said there is nothing shown in the trailers .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> This is the last trailer (probably) ... The same thing happened with TDKR and the people who have seen it said there is nothing shown in the trailers .



This is THE last trailer, confirmed by WB, collider.com said. And no, this isn't Marvel, WB don't show everything in the trailers. This trailer is more of the same as the last trailer.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

Its similar to TDKR's marketing, 4th is the nokia trailer(which was awesome).


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And no, this isn't *Marvel*, WB don't show everything in the trailers. This trailer is more of the same as the last trailer.


I have to disagree on this one.Remember the Avengers ? Almost none of the major action was shown in the trailers and they were still EPIC .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I have to disagree on this one.Remember the Avengers ? Almost none of the major action was shown in the trailers and they were still EPIC .



He's referencing Iron Man 3.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you Guys watch "The Front Row" (airs on star world/movies) there were quite a few interviews of man of steel cast this week . Antje Traue said she could hardly breathe once she came out of the airport in India .  LOL


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you Guys watch "The Front Row" (airs on star world/movies) there were quite a few interviews of man of steel cast this week . Antje Traue said she could hardly breathe once she came out of the airport in India *.  LOL*



Whats lol about that?

I hope that they have Lex as the main villain in MoS 2,And the actor portraying him does not die.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Whats lol about that?



That I live here , and I never felt that I was not able to breathe , imagine if I go to us or other countries it will be like a green forest fresh air situation . I will breathe like never before . 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hope that they have Lex as the main villain in MoS 2,And the actor portraying him does not die.



First let WB confirm that there will be MOS 2 , they are saying it depends upon the success of MoS . I remember GL was also quite hyped and the initial screening reaction was also good but once the critic reviews started it went down hill.

Bring on other JLA members  movies like the long awaited Wonder Woman and Flash movies  before MoS 2 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah...this movie shud do well in box-office otherwise this 8 page thread will get waste hehe


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 8, 2013)

Even am eagerly waiting for Man of steel. But this video was too funny to ignore.

I had thought of posting it in the you-tube thread but found it more appropriate to post it here.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you Guys watch "The Front Row" (airs on star world/movies) there were quite a few interviews of man of steel cast this week . Antje Traue said she could hardly breathe once she came out of the airport in India .  LOL



She's German, so duh! The place is paradise looks and feels like heaven 



rajatGod512 said:


> First let WB confirm that there will be MOS 2 , they are saying it depends upon the success of MoS . I remember GL was also quite hyped and the initial screening reaction was also good but once the critic reviews started it went down hill.



It was, but majority of early reactions on twitter were from chicks, and they loved ryan reynolds regardless of the entire movie. The early reactions for MoS are coming from a wide variety of people..critics, fans, *Superman haters*, average people, and they all love it  So don't worry, there will be a sequel, and Lex will be the villain, that's where the story could go, could be an evil politician afaik.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Even am eagerly waiting for Man of steel. But this video was too funny to ignore.
> I had thought of posting it in the you-tube thread but found it more appropriate to post it here.



Watched it when it was first published , I am subscribed to CinemaSins and ScreenJunkies from the day they uploaded their first video.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TLqXXD32M_A[/YOUTUBE]

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee drum cover!!!!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2013)

^ Great .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank that one journalist who misinterpreted Zimmer's "NO" when asked if he was working on Man of Steel. That's when the rumor started about Zimmer on MoS. So Zack gets an explanation call from Zimmer, and they both decide to meet up and talk about the story, and tada! Zimmer officially on MoS.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Thank that one journalist who misinterpreted Zimmer's "NO" when asked if he was working on Man of Steel. That's when the rumor started about Zimmer on MoS. So Zack gets an explanation call from Zimmer, and they both decide to meet up and talk about the story, and tada! Zimmer officially on MoS.



I knew from day one that Zimmer will be scoring this epic score. Who else is there other than Chris Nolan's frequent collaborator?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> I knew from day one that Zimmer will be scoring this epic score. Who else is there other than Chris Nolan's frequent collaborator?



Its a Snyder film, and Snyder's alone. Nolan was only a producer, left the project as soon as Snyder took the director's chair.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2013)

This Movie is gona be EPIC


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2013)

its opening next week. so it seems we got 2 movies to see on saturday and sunday - pacific rim & sm. question is which to watch first ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Antje Traue said she could hardly breathe once she came out of the airport in India .  LOL



Nazi genes never eradicate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nazi genes never eradicate.



Nazism is political, not some kind of bloodline or anything


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nazism is political, not some kind of bloodline or anything





			
				Stephen said:
			
		

> I shall bear nothin' against me White Massa,Not even a *Joke*






Spoiler



Btw this was a joke 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm going to watch this film in Multiplex with friends.
Trailers were epic.Just saw all of them today



[OT] btw why are all my youtube vids downloaded thru Real Player corrupted?Wanted all the MoS trailers in 1080p
[/OT]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nazism is political, not some kind of bloodline or anything



Darn, another offtopic topic, but just a sentence.  Nazism = hatred towards other cultures, 'tis not just a political thing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer;1921357
[OT said:
			
		

> btw why are all my youtube vids downloaded thru Real Player corrupted?Wanted all the MoS trailers in 1080p
> [/OT]



Get them from Apple website, better quality.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Get them from Apple website, better quality.



For free?! Apple must be generous...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hah!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess some of you took the comment from Antje Traue harshley watch the interview as just one line that I wrote doesn't tell everything about what she said .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


>



Holey shhhiii... that lady, I don't care what she said anymore. *www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/shocked/jaw-drop-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I guess some of you took the comment from Antje Traue *harshley* watch the interview as just one line that I wrote doesn't tell everything about what she said .



 Harshly?
Everyone knows India sucks 
Everything about this country sucks
It don't matter if you sugar-coat it or  say it on-your-face


Btw,Thats pure Scandinavian Beauty 



Is it just me or does Zod look Psychotic?
I was expecting a more "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD" arrogant evil-guy face


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is it just me or does Zod look Psychotic?
> I was expecting a more "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD" arrogant evil-guy face



Yup, he is. Psychotic maniac, overly patriotic military general.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Harshly?
> Everyone knows India sucks
> Everything about this country sucks
> It don't matter if you sugar-coat it or  say it on-your-face



Amen!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't we boycott India? Is it possible?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't we boycott India? Is it possible?



Get a job abroad, settle down over there. This country is just doomed forever.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

This country would be so much better if the Settlers weren't kicked out during the "Independence"
We would have a Global population in India and things wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Get a job abroad, settle down over there. This country is just doomed forever.



We will still be Indians and they'll still hate us.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> We will still be Indians and they'll still hate us.



How do you think lot of people are living abroad then? Its just those overly sensitive people who cannot take some silly racist jokes, I mean, we indians are already kinda sensitive towards racists jokes, so don't take their opinions. Believe me, my friend has been to Frankfurt, and some people are racist, just as racist as we are towards people from other states of this country. But things don't really get serious unless you try to be a punk. Take it as a joke, and move on, and you know what, they take jokes too, comment something about Jews or Nazis, they'll just stfu. The point is, make friends and mix up with them, not everybody will hate for no reason, there will be good people too  

Overall, I think its totally worth it, work hard and settle in some place like frankfurt(that's just one example). Those places aren't over crowded, and people aren't as desperate about life as we indians are. Peaceful life


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

^My friends & family members have been to other nations and are staying there as well but, trust me you'll never feel as if it's your hometown, you'll never feel it's yours or you belong and I'm not making it up. You always have to convince yourself.

*patriotic feels surge* I'mma live in India! If we don't care about our country, who the f*** gives a f***? I'll give a f***. 'Nuff with anti-Indian shyt. *surge terminates*  

But seriously, I'm fed up with westernization, we're not their biatches. I hate it when our teens act like western ones, I so want to get medieval on their arses.

Ontopic: Can't wait for MoS!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Does this Superman have the TM Regd. Super-curl?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^My friends & family members have been to other nations and are staying there as well but, trust me you'll never feel as if it's your hometown, you'll never feel it's yours or you belong and I'm not making it up. You always have to convince yourself.
> 
> *patriotic feels surge* I'mma live in India! If we don't care about our country, who the f*** gives a f***? I'll give a f***. 'Nuff with anti-Indian shyt. *surge terminates*
> 
> ...



You don't have to necessarily hate india or be an anti-indian if you're living abroad. Respect your history, language, culture, but what's the point of blind respect for a place? and you're free to hate the kinda situation india is in now, desperation everywhere, and its only going to get worse, damn this population 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Does this Superman have the TM Regd. Super-curl?



Nope. That silly curl


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^My friends & family members have been to other nations and are staying there as well but, trust me you'll never feel as if it's your hometown, you'll never feel it's yours or you belong and I'm not making it up. You always have to convince yourself.
> 
> *patriotic feels surge* I'mma live in India! If we don't care about our country, who the f*** gives a f***? I'll give a f***. 'Nuff with anti-Indian shyt. *surge terminates*
> 
> ...



Patriotic Southerner....
Indian


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Patriotic Southerner....
> Indian


Man of Style.

I agree with Nvidiageek's words.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You don't have to necessarily hate india or be an anti-indian if you're living abroad. Respect your history, language, culture, but what's the point of blind respect for a place? and you're free to hate the kinda situation india is in now, desperation everywhere, and its only going to get worse, damn this population
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That silly curl



One of my friends was raging about this Superman's 
loss of Curl & Red Chaddi


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> One of my friends was raging about this Superman's
> loss of Curl & Red Chaddi



Those old gen donner fans!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You don't have to necessarily hate india or be an anti-indian if you're living abroad. Respect your history, language, culture, but what's the point of blind respect for a place? and you're free to hate the kinda situation india is in now, desperation everywhere, and its only going to get worse, damn this population



Yeah, I do pity the state we're in now but we don't fight back, we're gonna lose. We must take inspiration from Western countries for their perseverance and how they inflicted our minds with theirs. But a good thing though is that our politicians are all old, they're gonna die soon. lawlz. 

And also, that curl makes him look super-gaei. This Superman is baws, badarse and I like Zack's view of Supes more than anyone.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't get it I mean , on every photo that WB India posts on facebook of Cavill as Superman almost 99% of Indian "Facebookers" are asking / whining about his underwear . India obsessed with underwears  ! .... No Surprise that they are not promoting the s**t out of it in India .

The embargo lifts 8.30 AM tomorrow according to IST .... F...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I don't get it I mean , on every photo that WB India posts on facebook of Cavill as Superman almost 99% of Indian "Facebookers" are asking / whining about his underwear . India obsessed with underwears  ! .... No Surprise that they are not promoting the s**t out of it in India .
> 
> The embargo lifts 8.30 AM tomorrow according to IST .... F...



Actually, my friend who's new to comic book movies (never read a comic) told me that he hated the underwear in Superman Returns when I asked him to watch it, I actually felt happy.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Actually, my friend who's new to comic book movies (never read a comic) told me that he hated the underwear in Superman Returns when I asked him to watch it, I actually felt happy.



This Means There is still *cdn3.groovypost.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/image_thumb3-45x45.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm Happy Superman finally put his Lal Chaddi where it belongs  
Just like  did with his Bat-Chaddi 

Finally! Downloading ALL MoS trailers in 720p through IDM 
All Hail IDM!._|_ To you Real Player SP 
*Also eyes Pacific Rim*


----------



## icebags (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I guess some of you took the comment from Antje Traue harshley watch the interview as just one line that I wrote doesn't tell everything about what she said .


ummm hummm whats so big deal with what she said there, those are not lies and its also true that when u suddenly appear to some hot humid place from somewhat cold/dry place, it feels difficult to breathe. as a matter of fact, i felt the same at times.
well, those are not all untold. 
its not in our hands to eliminate poverty and /or change climate of a city, so lets just forget about it and continue discussing superman.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm Happy Superman finally put his Lal Chaddi where it belongs
> Just like  did with his Bat-Chaddi
> 
> Finally! Downloading ALL MoS trailers in 720p through IDM
> ...



I have all 5 Trailers in 1080p , and also the UK Spot .  
I play all the trailers in so high volume , freaking bed starts to shake (mostly in 4th / 5th trailer) .

71 % On RT right now ... S#!t


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Uh-oh. Seems DC hasn't got it for movies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2013)

OT : Hobbit 2 Trailer Debuts


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Calm down. Most of the critics are still stuck in the Donner era. They want a superman who's a smiling bi-tch all the time. Little bit of remorse, and they freak out. The movie is Clark Kent, and him alone, and the critics complain about the love story between Lois and Clark. Its like the Donner's Superman/Clark and his relationship(which was lame) in the first two movies is the be all and end all for these guys. That's one of the reasons Superman Returns had almost 100% rating on RT when it released, and a lot of critics were positive about it, shows how narrow minded they can get. And guess what, Batman begins has an even lower score, how silly it that 
Best to ignore them. Add to that, the immense hate the critics have got for CGI and Zack Snyder. None of his movies do well with critics, oh fck them.

And the RT scores are fluctuating, it was 84 just a while ago, and back to 74 now, that..if we really have give a $hit about it 

EDIT - The audience score is 97%


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Fack em critics
Imma see this film for the CGI and the *Super* fight scenes
and Faora


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Calm down. Most of the critics are still stuck in the Donner era. They want a superman who's a smiling bi-tch all the time. Little bit of remorse, and they freak out. The movie is Clark Kent, and him alone, and the critics complain about the love story between Lois and Clark. Its like the Donner's Superman/Clark and his relationship(which was lame) in the first two movies is the be all and end all for these guys. That's one of the reasons Superman Returns had almost 100% rating on RT when it released, and a lot of critics were positive about it, shows how narrow minded they can get. And guess what, Batman begins has an even lower score, how silly it that
> Best to ignore them. Add to that, the immense hate the critics have got for CGI and Zack Snyder. None of his movies do well with critics, oh fck them.
> 
> And the RT scores are fluctuating, it was 84 just a while ago, and back to 74 now, that..if we really have give a $hit about it
> ...



Its the % of people who want to see and not the audience score , I think the final score will wind up near to IM3 -  75-85.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Fack em critics
> Imma see this film for the CGI and the *Super* fight scenes
> and Faora


I will see it for all of this and also everything else and then see it again . and again ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm guessing it'll be just like The Hobbit. 65% critics, 85% - viewers and I loved The Hobbit, seriously loved the f*** outta it. I had the weirdest 'gasm in theater at the last Smaug growl.

And also they're complaining about too much action. WTF?

A guy perfectly commented on it. 



Spoiler



It's like saying porn has too much nudity.



*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/funny-laughing-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2013)

61 % ....


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 13, 2013)

WHAT!!!!

Fack'em i'm going to watch it; i havent even seen pics or trailers of this movie so as to enjoy it fullest \m/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2013)

Nothing's gonna change my mind about MoS. I'm gonna watch it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh Man ! I guess it will end up around 45 at this rate . Its 60 right now  .... Snyder


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm guessing it'll be just like The Hobbit. 65% critics, 85% - viewers and I loved The Hobbit, seriously loved the f*** outta it. I had the weirdest 'gasm in theater at the last Smaug growl.
> *
> And also they're complaining about too much action.* WTF?
> 
> ...



They expect Superman to have peace talks with Zod


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

Read some of the reviews and almost all had mixed comments. Everybody said that Henry Cavill rarely smiles in the movie.
Superman as a character isn't cynic or dull as Batman and is expected to smile sometimes.

The story does not pack that much of a punch as per reviewers. It was plain jane.

Nevertheless, hoping to watch this movie in theaters.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2013)

i am shocked as to the relatively below par ratings on man of steel...i was expecting it to trump iron man 3 in ratings and RT score now is at 60%..wtf..still watching though


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Snyder



Nope, it was Goyer. 

They should bring in someone who writes comics like Geoff Johns and I hate to say it, but lose Snyder for the sequel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2013)

i was expecting this from the moment i first saw the trailer.i don't know about others but if i am going to see a top tier DC superhero in always a grim mood with heavy atmosphere i expect it to be batman not superman.still i too am going to watch this movie but as far as entertainment is concerned i know it has a little chance of reaching the same level of avengers unless it reaches/near the seriousness level of dark knight which again i know is not possible.well i have better hopes for pacific rim now & these are the only 2 movies i am going to watch this year anyway.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i was expecting this from the moment i first saw the trailer.i don't know about others but if i am going to see a top tier DC superhero in always a grim mood with heavy atmosphere i expect it to be batman not superman.still i too am going to watch this movie but as far as entertainment is concerned i know it has a little chance of reaching the same level of avengers unless it reaches/near the seriousness level of dark knight which again i know is not possible.well i have better hopes for pacific rim now & these are the only 2 movies i am going to watch this year anyway.



MoS pisses on Avengers in terms of action. MoS is a good entertainer is you're looking for smiles and arse-kicking.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> MoS pisses on Avengers in terms of action.



How do you know ?  (I am a big fan of Avengers )


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nope, it was Goyer.
> 
> They should bring in someone who writes comics like Geoff Johns and I hate to say it, but lose Snyder for the sequel.



Geoff Johns? you mean the guy who co-wrote Green Lantern? Oh that movie was awesome really /s



whitestar_999 said:


> i was expecting this from the moment i first saw the trailer.i don't know about others but if i am going to see a top tier DC superhero in always a grim mood with heavy atmosphere i expect it to be batman not superman.still i too am going to watch this movie but as far as entertainment is concerned i know it has a little chance of reaching the same level of avengers unless it reaches/near the seriousness level of dark knight which again i know is not possible.well i have better hopes for pacific rim now & these are the only 2 movies i am going to watch this year anyway.



So its okay for a Superman to sit in his icy cave for 12 years, spoon fed everything from Jor El, and suddenly become a perfectionist who keeps smiling like a clown? Here's a bit of my re-rant.,

1. Critics aren't as open minded as you think they are, its in their nature to be arrogant. They rate the movies well if it only plays with their rules, show them anything they're not interested, they'll hate it. Its never possible for them to rate movies on their own merit. They obsess themselves with an idea of a movie before watching it, and if the movie is anything different, they rate them bad, and rant about it in a $hittiest way possible, that's exactly what's happening the the negative reviews of Man of Steel, observe the pattern in all of them.

2. Majority of the negative reviews I've read so far, are written by donner fanboys, you can clearly see it when they are so hell bent on flat out comparing it to Superman 1978. I'd talked about this in the previous post. For them, the only way they picture superman, is Christopher Reeve, massive respect for him, but its only one of the interpretations of Superman. Clearly, from the negative reviews, they are not interested in seeing anything that goes away from Reeve's version, so you might want to think again before giving them any credibility in terms of reviews.

3. Critics hate Zack Snyder, Period. Because he doesn't make movies for them, he makes movies as an art form. Whereas the critics, hate anything that isn't memento, or anything that's not conventional. So expect them to hate it even before they enter the theater.

4. As for the complaints on pacing or script, there were a ton of people that complained the quick cuts and pacing in Batman Begins and TDK. Does that make both of those movies mediocre? Not at all, good thing about the general audience is that they get used to new stuff, they're more open about it. But Critics on the other side, they have to stick to what's already considered good and criticize anything that's the opposite of it, their job demands them to.

/Rant


My point is, its a story of Kal El/Clark Kent becoming Superman (Use the '12 year span in Superman 1978' as a reference). Its not the Superman who becomes what he is just by getting some humanity classes from his bio papa. Its the journey, why the responsibility, the suit, the remorse Clark goes through. We all know the perfect Superman, but he does have to go through the bad things to become perfect. Quoting the line from TDK "The night is darkest just before the dawn. And I promise you, the dawn is coming." Think of it in that way, and we have a perfect Superman movie with Man of Steel. 

Watch the movie, then decide 
btw, the movie has already broken records in Philippines, and its just the beginning 



rajatGod512 said:


> How do you know ?  (I am a big fan of Avengers )



No hate on Avengers, the final fight was fun. But judging from the positive reviews, it is better than Avengers, almost around 40 minutes of Zod vs Sups. In the negative reviews, they say its too long and overly done, aka dragonballz


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2013)

^^nice rant  i don't care for critics & never did.my expectation was based on my experience of reading superman comics & watching the animated series(in the 90's) & in those superman was not Christopher Reeve but he was also not the grim version i saw in trailers but somewhere in between.this is also why i was disappointed by zod as villain in 1st part itself because for me the real story of superman in metropolis(& world) starts with his clash with Lex Luthor.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^nice rant  i don't care for critics & never did.my expectation was based on my experience of reading superman comics & watching the animated series(in the 90's) & in those superman was not Christopher Reeve but he was also not the grim version i saw in trailers but somewhere in between.this is also why i was disappointed by zod as villain in 1st part itself because for me the real story of superman in metropolis(& world) starts with his clash with Lex Luthor.



The Clark to Sups transition wasn't easy, no comic or animated series ever tried to imply otherwise, they probably got away with it quickly, but we know that Clark was stuggling to blend with everybody else. Even Superman 1978 showed that clearly, but it made the jump to the perfect Superman with a minute long montage and marlon brando's speech. 

Think about it, if you were clark kent, and your father always suppressed you not to over expose yourself, right when you start to realize and freak out about the powers you have, how'd you think your life is going to be? one troubled mess. Realistically speaking, Pa Kent's attitude towards Clark totally makes sense, I mean, who would want their only son to be taken away by the government because he's an extra terrestrial. Fixing that kind of life can be extremely difficult, which I believe this movie is going to capture perfectly. 

*I'd rather be interested in seeing Superman become the hero we know in a trilogy arc(much like TDK trilogy), rather than an already perfect Superman, whose biggest complaint people always made...boring.*

As the choice for Zod as the villain and not Lex...


Spoiler



In Man of Steel, Zod gets to know about Earth and Kal El's presence on it when little Clark accidentally activates the beacon on the ship he crash landed in on the planet, when Pa Kent shows it to him for the first time. Lex isn't an idiot to jump in and target superman without any research, so Zod's arrival on earth and its consequences give Lex plenty of time to study Sups and the kryptonians. Perfectly logical.



EDIT - Don't want to sound like a fanboy or anything, there's a big possibility that the movie might have some flaws, so lets wait till we watch the movie and then talk about it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

DC always likes to put the "Archenemy" in the second film of a trilogy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> DC always likes to put the "Archenemy" in the second film of a trilogy.



errr..that's just one movie, TDK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2013)

i will post my impression after watching the movie on 17th & until then i am not opening this thread cause of spoilers.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Geoff Johns? you mean the guy who co-wrote Green Lantern? Oh that movie was awesome really /s



Shyt, I never had a thought of him being involved in GL movie. I meant the comics he wrote, not the movie script. 

But I don't really care about RT. I loved The Hobbit, critics hated it and it made $1 bil. lolz.

Hope PR'll be like awesome with critics and viewers as well, especially viewers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shyt, I never had a thought of him being involved in GL movie. I meant the comics he wrote, not the movie script.



Good or bad, Goyer is only man they have. Three successful Batman movies, why would they choose anyone other than Goyer?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2013)

imax seems to be full in Mumbai...not getting tickets at all..have to try next week then..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> imax seems to be full in Mumbai...not getting tickets at all..have to try next week then..



The idiots at Bookmyshow opened the bookings a day early, so I couldn't get the tickets for the opening day. Thought I got them for 18th, Prasadz IMAX


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Good or bad, Goyer is only man they have. Three successful Batman movies, why would they choose anyone other than Goyer?



Some say the script needed polishing. They also say Goyer's script always needed polishing and for TDK trilogy Nolan was there to polish it, but unfortunately not for MoS. But this guy says it's fine, I'm fine.

[youtube]MG4YE0w3UMs[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

No, you're not fine, you're in doubt, watch the movie and then decide if you're fine with it or not 

EDIT - Here's a comment from the internet on the negative reviews.



> Its like asking your 90 year old grand ma to critique a rap album


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey, what happened to Superman's red undies? : Hollywood, News - India Today

 at the gif..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Hey, what happened to Superman's red undies? : Hollywood, News - India Today
> 
> at the gif..



LMAO!


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2013)

Average movie actually. Let's just say it's better than Iron Man 3. Cast is good. All actors fit properly.

imo Superman (1978) is better than this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

ico said:


> imo Superman (1978) is better than this.



There...another comparison to the original


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2013)

comparison to original is inevitable.in fact i place Tim Burton's batman just a bit below TDK & that too only because of once-in-a-lifetime performance by Heath Ledger.i don't see Jack Nicholson's Joker being surpassed anytime in foreseeable future.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> comparison to original is inevitable.in fact i place Tim Burton's batman just a bit below TDK & that too only because of once-in-a-lifetime performance by Heath Ledger.i don't see Jack Nicholson's Joker being surpassed anytime in foreseeable future.



Nothing against Ledger, but he gets too much credit for his Joker role. He deserves it, but watch the movie again, its pure perfection. Bruce Wayne/Batman, Harvey Dent, Commissioner Gordon, Joker(Yup, I'll take Ledger's performance over Nicholson's anyday), Every one of them nailed their own performances, sadly overshadowed by Ledger. All the actors gave their A game. Other than the obviously terrific script, and direction.

About the comparisons to the original, yeah I do get that their inevitable, but you simply lose the credibility if you make your judgments that way, particularly when the film makers kept telling that its a pure re-imagination, based only on the comics, not on any films from the past.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

ico said:


> Average movie actually.



Care to elaborate? Is it because of no humor? No romantic relationships b/w him and Lois?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nothing against Ledger, but he gets too much credit for his Joker role. He deserves it, but watch the movie again, its pure perfection. Bruce Wayne/Batman, Harvey Dent, Commissioner Gordon, Joker(Yup, I'll take Ledger's performance over Nicholson's anyday), Every one of them nailed their own performances, sadly overshadowed by Ledger. All the actors gave their A game. Other than the obviously terrific script, and direction.
> 
> About the comparisons to the original, yeah I do get that their inevitable, but you simply lose the credibility if you make your judgments that way, particularly when the film makers kept telling that its a pure re-imagination, based only on the comics, not on any films from the past.



Even i agree about the joker part. Heath ledger's performance was much better and way way different than jack nicholson's joker.

Jack's version kind of mimics the joker played by Mark Hamill in anime series and the latter is much better again.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 15, 2013)

Watched the movie in theatre yesterday this is totally epic..this time they have totally reversed the idea and shown where he came from and why..(though we already knew it) The best part is the whole movie is filled with action and action i felt the first half was shorter than the second half.It dont have much action but more feelings how he was grown as boy and how he was different..second half is all about action and fight with the kryptonian leader who wanted to make earth like krypton again after they ruined krypton and superman fights for it....to save mankind

Overall must watch 9/10..

Plus watch it in 3D only...


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Care to elaborate? Is it because of no humor? No romantic relationships b/w him and Lois?


The movie had no turns and twists. Everything went off as expected.

To sum up:

Clark is a confused kid trying to find answers. He finds the answers and is greeted by invaders from his own planet. Then he beats all if them and kisses Lois.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> and kisses Lois.



This ends the movie !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> The movie had no turns and twists. Everything went off as expected.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> Clark is a confused kid trying to find answers. He finds the answers and is greeted by invaders from his own planet. Then he beats all if them and kisses Lois.



HAHAHAHA...LOL...if only movies were that simple on screen..would have saved a lot of time..
damn still could not find any tickets to watch..guess have to wait till next week


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> The movie had no turns and twists. Everything went off as expected.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> Clark is a confused kid trying to find answers. He finds the answers and is greeted by invaders from his own planet. Then he beats all if them and kisses Lois.



Hey the movie has a twist, Zod is a kryptonian actor hired by Lex Luthor


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Good or bad, Goyer is only man they have. Three successful Batman movies, why would they choose anyone other than Goyer?



Maybe Jonah Nolan can co-write with Goyer.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2013)

@*pkkumarcool 
*You told the whole story..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> To sum up:
> 
> Clark is a confused kid trying to find answers. He finds the answers and is greeted by invaders from his own planet. Then he beats all if them and kisses Lois.



Thank goodness it's not like "I don't know where I'm from and how I got my powers, but hell with that. Let's go save some cats and find a hot chick and spin the world in reverse and save her."

Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

ico said:


> The movie had no turns and twists. Everything went off as expected.
> 
> To sum up:
> 
> Clark is a confused kid trying to find answers. He finds the answers and is greeted by invaders from his own planet. Then he beats all if them and kisses Lois.



+1 Agree with you, The movie had 0% Suspense.

It wasn't even as good As i Expected it to be
Anyway,It was a good movie


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It wasn't even as good As i Expected it to be
> Anyway,It was a good movie



*elegantlychic.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/confused-meme.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

^ lol It was a good movie though,I enjoyed it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its an origin story even my grandfather will easily know, so duh


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hey the movie has a twist, Zod is a kryptonian actor hired by Lex Luthor



This isn't IM3


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

BTW,Avoid Watching the in 3D, it's uselesss


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> BTW,Avoid Watching the in 3D, it's uselesss



Unfortunately, the IMAX in hyderabad are only showing the movie in 3d


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am in mumbai , Two Imax here, still no tickets available. So , I will watch it in kanpur on thursday


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Plus watch it in 3D only...



Wait...What ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Wait...What ?



Its kinda mixed, some are liking the 3d, some are not.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah i liked in 3D btw why didnt you guys?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2013)

there are not much effects in 3D


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched it today !!
There are hardly any 3D effects . I liked the film but i expected too much , felt like something was missing !!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

*Man Of Steel - 8/10.*

Watched the movie today at inox BBSR in 3D. Went with cilus and his office mates. 
The flashback is shown brilliantly and way better than the 1978 movie. Things make more sense here,why krypton was destroyed and why kal-el was different from the other kryptonians.
The simple up-bringing isn't enough to justify Superman's unbiased, strong willed and incorruptible decisions. The movie has brilliantly showcased these aspects.

The fighting sequences are astounding and justify the $225 million budget. Henry Cavill has played his part meticulously and arguably is the best man to don the cape and costume.
He has the spark and genuinely showcases his talents. His portrayal of MoS matches all the aspects shown in the comic books. Miles ahead than Brandon Routh's depiction. I won't compare with Christopher Reeve coz this is a more modern day depiction of Superman along with " Truth & Justice In The American Way".

Some parts had loop holes, but the overall origins plot is highly believable. The VFX and stunt sequences are one of the best in a Hollywood Movie. Superman's strength can be judged actually, in the way those effects had been done. The sense of scale was great too.

Will post a review in movie review thread.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah i am not wasting more than 300 rs on this thing just like i did in avatar.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got back from Man of Steel, it wasn't IMAX(booked the tickets for tuesday for it), but on a normal local screen.


Loved it, I'd give an *8.5/10* 

Henry Cavill is Superman, no doubt it, I liked him better than Reeve. Cast was all great, loved Costner's performance but his death was kinda lame, it wasn't bad, but they could have done it in a better way. 

The script was pretty great, and I absolutely had no problem with the pacing, which a lot of people are complaining about. Hey, Batman Begins' and TDK's pacing felt awkward too, lot of people complained about the quick cuts, but just get used to it. Humor was great, not too much like the marvel films do, but perfect for its tone.

The best part for me wasn't the Superhero aspect of it (not that it wasn't good, it was done in an extremely fresh way), but the Sci-fi aspect of it. Props to Snyder and his team for fleshing out the krypton world so well, the whole world and its technology felt very believable, absolutely loved it. You will definitely get the 'Close encounters of Third kind' kind of experience sometimes. Its all a treat for the Sci fi folks.

If Snyder is going to work on the sequel, the first thing he'll need to fix are the over the top action sequences, especially the ones starting from the world engine sequence, and Superman's fight against one of them was really weird, felt extremely disjointed. Slow it down Snyder. The smallville fight was way more enjoyable. 

Over all, they started with a solid foundation for the sequels or DCU. 

Fans and general audiences would love it, that doesn't mean its dumb like transformers, ignore the haters, trolls, and especially *those so called intellectuals* who just cannot keep their critic side of them shut, enjoy the movie ffs. 

Going to watch it for the second time on IMAX 3D on tuesday


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

Saw this movie today in 3D (Two scenes which are actually good. That's it. Not worth it.)

Man of Steel - 8.6/10

I loved this movie. Everything about this. There's no problem at all with acting, soundtrack and visuals. The story is something we already know maybe because we've seen or read comics of Supes' origins and all, but if you go watch it thinking you know nothing about Supes, the movie simply rocks. I'd rate the first half as 9/10 and second as 8/10. The origin story was cleverly brought out by flashbacks (like Arrow) it feels refreshing and just like any origin stories, you'll be wanting it more than what they show. Also for the first time they showed an animal in Krypton! Kudos to Snyder and his team. The Krypton absolutely looks advanced. One of the best moments in this movie.

Henry Cavill is THE best Superman, IMHO. The physique, square-jaw (and chest hairs. ) is perfectly suited. And the suit looks incredible. Lois Lane looks best in her reporter dress in Daily Planet office (*sigh* that scene ) and Perry White (Black. lawlz) lightens up the mood. Russell Crowe was amazing. Faora was the most badarse. And finally, the fight. I do think that there is more destruction than The Avengers but I don't say that there's too much action that you'll feel like "there's too much action, me eyes can't focus!", you'll more likely feel like "they could've just fought in space or something instead amongst the buildings". But the destruction is debatable because you know what happens when there's war right? "Everyone loses their minds" wink, also these guys are super-strong *flying(!)* guys, how can there not be any destruction? Pa Kent's scene got me a bit emotional though.

I was geeking out in the second half. I had nerdgasms during:

- 'Supes rising up inside gravity beam' scene.
- World engine's sound.
- Faora's speed.
- Supes' lasers.
- this:
[youtube]rtEkqSif5IQ[/youtube]

And of course, there are some really funny comedy scenes but this movie is NOT funny. Also there is an awkward dialogue b/w Supes and Lois when they kiss (<- ain't no spoiler, y'all knew it coming. BTW it made me sad.) Yeah, we needed a bit more of Clark and his time spent in farmhouse. Overall, a very good movie. If you're a fan I'm sure you'll rate it 9/10 'cause there's no problem in it at all if you've read some Action Comics. It's like the comic panels have come to life.

Hans Zimmer is God. Period.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Henry Cavill is Superman, no doubt it, I liked him better than Reeve. Cast was all great, loved Costner's performance but his death was kinda lame, it wasn't bad, but they could have done it in a better way.



Same here. It was pretty lame. There could have been a more better with a more believable sequence. 





cyborg47 said:


> Fans and general audiences would love it, that doesn't mean its dumb like transformers, ignore the haters, trolls, and especially *those so called intellectuals* who just cannot keep their critic side of them shut, enjoy the movie ffs.



Absolutely. There's not much to hate about the movie. The depiction of Superman here is just perfect. Believe it or not, i watched a 3d movie in the theater for the first time. 
The "Gravity" trailer was promising, especially the 3d effects.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

The movie can get extremely emotional at times, I was in tears in one of the Pa Kent and little clark scenes. 

This line, just wow...


> "Somewhere out there you have another father. He sent you here for a reason..."



And btw, I think they have the Justice League in their hands already, except for a good story and script. They nailed everything perfectly. Flight for Sups, GL, Martian manhunter, probably wonder woman though she better stick with the super jumps. Faora's speed for Flash ofcourse, it was done extremely well.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

^^Dafaq.. use spoilers dude.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

That's from the trailer


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am in mumbai , Two Imax here, still no tickets available. So , I will watch it in kanpur on thursday



Two?
I only know Wadala IMAX, which one is second?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

the new superman costume looks like Nano Suit


----------



## kneo (Jun 17, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Two?
> I only know Wadala IMAX, which one is second?



Phoenix, Lower Parel  (Man of Steel is it's first screening)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

watched it in 3d & my rating for this movie is:7.0
i didn't like the part about lois lane & i missed the classic lois lane,clark kent & superman relationship.i also didn't like the climax of superman & zod fight.frankly speaking i regret spending Rs.270 on this movie when i had spent Rs.200 on Avengers(3d) last year.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> watched it in 3d & my rating for this movie is:7.0
> i didn't like the part about lois lane & i missed the classic lois lane,clark kent & superman relationship.i also didn't like the climax of superman & zod fight.frankly speaking i regret spending Rs.270 on this movie when i had spent Rs.200 on Avengers(3d) last year.



Appreciate your opinion, but seriously, that's what you missed? Ugh...the 70's concept of a woman, pulitzer winner, a proactive and smart reporter, BUT...doesn't recognize Clark on glasses , and friendzones him like a bi-tch. Okay 
Not that you shouldn't like the concept, but its a terrible idea for a movie of 2013, look what happened to Superman Returns, it just doesn't work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

if i want reality i will see documentary but not in a movie with main character powerful enough to move planets by absorbing yellow sun's light.this is why i don't like such reboots trying to modify original storyline to suit modern tastes.most people don't complain about over-sexed female characters in video games so why complain about lois lane's inability to distinguish clark & superman.btw superman returns was a failure on many other accounts & not because of this reason.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if i want reality i will see documentary but not in a movie with main character powerful enough to move planets by absorbing yellow sun's light.this is why i don't like such reboots trying to modify original storyline to suit modern tastes.most people don't complain about over-sexed female characters in video games so why complain about lois lane's inability to distinguish clark & superman.



That's some weird logic, nevermind.



> btw superman returns was a failure on many other accounts & not because of this reason.



Yup, and one of those accounts, was the lois and clark relationship. I mean, Sups banged her, they have a son, and she doesn't remember any of that...reason? the Amnesia kiss, and then there's the time reversal by going around the earth..these kind of silly logics are the reason I believe Donner's movies must be forgotten and left the way they are rather than carrying them on into the new movies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

^^that amnesia kiss was never in the comics.in fact when compared to original/traditional superman comics(not the new age origin stories) both donner's & this movie falls short of the mark.it is my personal opinion but i don't like much deviation from original story line.for those who want such deviation there are hundreds of so called "alternate universe storyline" but why take liberty with "main" story line.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> but why take liberty with "main" story line.



That's why...comics, movies are called art form. Liberties should be taken if you have to go forward. The classic Lois and Clark relationship worked back then, for its time, it could have been different if Superman was introduced in 1840s rather than 1940s 
If it wasn't for those liberties, Superman wouldn't even be flying now(he could only leap real high in the original comics remember? Imagine if the comic writers thought the same way 'why take the liberties'...even Reeve would be jumping rather than flying), and there wouldn't have been a Krypton, the S shield as the family crest of El.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

Watched Man of Steel today.
Score :- 9/10.
Reasons :- Good:Most awesome action scenes in any Superhero Movie i've ever seen  .VFX were really amazing.Faora is the Most Badass Female Villain that ever lived,Antje Traue deserves an Award,"LexCorp" on one of the Oil tanker trucks that Zod kicks toward Sups 
Awesome soundtrack.
Bad : Jor-El's death scene was lame.I was expecting something more epicer for the "Super-Dad".Faora didn't get much screen space 
"Big Unnamed Kryptonian guy" seems to have taken Inspiration from Nappa of DBZ


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

It seems whitestar999 doesn't like this movie at all. He started flaming it since the trailers released. I get it, you a Marvel fan. Peace.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 18, 2013)

I sense a JL film coming in 2015.
Hope it does not star Ryan Renolds


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> It seems whitestar999 doesn't like this movie at all. He started flaming it since the trailers released. I get it, you a Marvel fan. Peace.



Lot of Donner fans are pissed at MoS, not just him. Can't blame them. It happens with every reboot/transition...Batman Begins had to face that too


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

i didn't knew that a rating of 7 out of 10 count as bad. @nvidiageek,*i am not a fan of any thing or anyone in this world(real & fictional) simply because i don't consider it worthy.*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @nvidiageek,*i am not a fan of any thing or anyone in this world(real & fictional) simply because i don't consider it worthy.*



OK, Mr. Enlightened.


----------



## icebags (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "Big Unnamed Kryptonian guy" seems to have taken Inspiration from Nappa of DBZ



that Nappa scene made me lol . & with all the powerup stone-lifting, super fast accelerations i sense some dbz fanboys among the crew.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Hope it does not star Ryan Renolds



Don't remind me of him..ugh! *pukes*


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a ticket at last! Going to see tomorrow.
Hoping it to be a worthwhile experience.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 18, 2013)

Have a question for those who watched the movie


Spoiler



After snapping Zod's neck to prevent him from Heat-Vision-ing the group of civillians,Why does Superman yell?Is he guilty he killed Zod? Does he yell out of satisfaction that he saved the planet?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Have a question for those who watched the movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Coz he just committed Genocide.


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Have a question for those who watched the movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



He regret killing !!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Have a question for those who watched the movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



That's because he went past his moral code of not killing anyone. In this case, he had no choice but to do it.
Also maybe he grieved of killing his own kind and presumably, the last of his kind.





cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Coz he just committed Genocide.





Spoiler



I don't think genocide is the right term here, coz he didn't commit any mass murder. Killing a single entity, even if its the last of its kind isn't termed as genocide.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Spoiler



Is this movie worth watching ?

Honest question


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Have a question for those who watched the movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


***SPOILER**
he regrets killing like from the start it was shown as he didnt wanted anyone to die when he said to his father should i let them die?? that why


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Absolutely!!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 19, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worth a watch. may be twice. but not more.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> "Big Unnamed Kryptonian guy" seems to have taken Inspiration from Nappa of DBZ


haha, had exactly same thoughts during the movie.

Especially when he was going through fighter planes and so.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler



Alright ...will watch then


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 19, 2013)

Came back from my second viewing. It just got more awesome. Supes' first flight was the most exhilarating experience I had in a theatre. Man, this movie kicks so much arse. Faora's darn good. General Zod's badarse!


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2013)

Watched the movie today. Have to say, it is full paisa-vasool. Probably 8/10 from me.
I've never seen a better female-villain.  That is not degrade the role of any other character.
One more thing is the excellent sound-engineering. This is my bet for this year's Oscar for sound mixing. 
Even the title track is quite good. 
Perhaps the only thing that didn't quite satisfy me was 


Spoiler



When supes allow his dad to die. Whatever it may be, that doesn't sound that great to me. Ok, he trusted his dad and all that secret identity stuff, but for a guy of his moral standards who has indeed revealed his powers before too, could have done better.


Anyway that added another emotional quotient to the film. There were certain scenes, which literally drew me to tears. 
It is probably worth to buy this film when it comes out on blu-ray/dvd etc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 19, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> I've never seen a better female-villain.
> 
> Anyway that added another emotional quotient to the film. There were certain scenes, which literally drew me to tears.
> 
> It is probably worth to buy this film when it comes out on blu-ray/dvd etc.



Amen to those.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 20, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> There were certain scenes, which literally drew me to tears.



Same here, Clark's flashbacks with his parents were so moving.



vickybat said:


> I don't think genocide is the right term here, coz he didn't commit any mass murder. Killing a single entity, even if its the last of its kind isn't termed as genocide.



The babies in the genesis chamber, he killed all of them


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 20, 2013)

booked imax tickets for sunday morning show...can't wait...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2013)

Watched It ! 9/10 , My 2nd Fav CBM ... will watch it again , if it stays in theaters this week .

HANS ZIMMER IS GOD .


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2013)

watched it for the second time yesterday...and it was still awesome!!!



Spoiler



The cyclone scene where his father stops him from saving him was really moving...






Spoiler



is it just me or I think Faora looks hot 
*www.wired.com/images_blogs/underwire/2013/06/Man-of-Steel-Faora-Ul.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2013)

abhidev said:


> watched it for the second time yesterday...and it was still awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, there was a reason why he did it. IDK why people can't understand that.




			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not just you, but the whole world.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2013)

^^ exactly...ppl are complaining abt the story...and also the 



Spoiler



Zod's death by just a neck snap


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Smallville battle scene was one of the best action scenes ever . OMG!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The Smallville battle scene was one of the best action scenes ever . OMG!





Spoiler



You mean the scene where Faora and her Giant Un-named Kryptonian crony battle Sups?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 21, 2013)

guys pls no spoilers for crying out loud..some haven't seen it yet..continue it in spoilers pls..
on a side note can anyone tell me which trailers were played before the movie?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys pls no spoilers for crying out loud..some haven't seen it yet..continue it in spoilers pls..
> *on a side note can anyone tell me which trailers were played before the movie?*



1.Gravity
2.Pacific Rim


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the scene where Faora and her Giant Un-named Kryptonian crony battle Sups?



Yup. 



			
				Ronnie11 said:
			
		

> on a side note can anyone tell me which trailers were played before the movie?


Gravity
Pacific Rim
World War Z (Interval)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2013)

Holy shyt difference. 

Early MAN OF STEEL Script Treatment Differs Greatly from Finished Film | Collider

But the final script is my mug of tea.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy shyt difference.
> 
> Early MAN OF STEEL Script Treatment Differs Greatly from Finished Film | Collider
> 
> But the final script is my mug of tea.



This entire story leaked almost more than a year ago. Didn't like it so much.
In fact until the movie released, lot of people online believed that lois is the general's daughter for real, and that's how she gets the access to interview Superman.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2013)

MoS just took a ~70% drop in gross.  

DC should take command of comic book movies like Marvel does. They are like, present just for namesake and give license to WB.

I still wish they do another perfect Superman reboot w/ Henry Cavill. :3 Darn.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 22, 2013)

Every big movie has similar drops by second weekends. The longevity is what matters.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Every big movie has similar drops by second weekends. The longevity is what matters.



Plus Two big movies are releasing (World War Z / Monsters University) , This was bound to happen.

I guessed 800 mill ww earlier and I am still standing to that (330-350 domestic + 450-480 foreign)



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I still wish they do another perfect Superman reboot w/ Henry Cavill. :3 Darn.



What ? No.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I guessed 800 mill ww earlier and I am still standing to that (330-350 domestic + 450-480 foreign)



Don't think it will make that much. Foreign BO is only at 78million, though the movie is yet to open in a lot of places. I'd say 550-600mill WW, more than enough to warrant a sequel


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2013)

The movie was awesome.I dont understand why the critics are hating this movie so much.It had everything,good story,drama,awesome action scenes,great villian,hot chicks and spaceships.People who are pissed about the ending need to know this is not the Superman from the comics its a new Superman so his choice at the end of the film was the right one imo.The movie has fared really well at the BO and a sequel has already been greenlit and fasttracked.Cant wait to see the sequel.This movie was so much better than Iron Man 3 and look how high rating Iron MAn 3 got.The only other movie i liked as much as MAn of Steel this year was Star Trek:Into Darkness.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> The movie was awesome.I dont understand why the critics are hating this movie so much.It had everything,good story,drama,awesome action scenes,great villian,hot chicks and spaceships.People who are pissed about the ending need to know this is not the Superman from the comics its a new Superman so his choice at the end of the film was the right one imo.The movie has fared really well at the BO and a sequel has already been greenlit and fasttracked.Cant wait to see the sequel.This movie was so much better than Iron Man 3 and look how high rating Iron MAn 3 got.The only other movie i liked as much as MAn of Steel this year was Star Trek:Into Darkness.



Disney/Marvel probably bought them off


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it'll be little more than $450 mil. It has opened in China and the gross is good, but not as Iron Man or Avengers.

BTW, I also heard some Western-teen-wannabe Indian teens talking after the movie that Avengers was better, had more comedic relief. Pfft. And also a 7 year old fat kid saying he didn't understand.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2013)

Saw it in 2D yesterday, awesome film!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BTW, I also heard some Western-teen-wannabe Indian teens talking after the movie that Avengers was better, had more comedic relief. Pfft. And also a 7 year old fat kid saying he didn't understand.



They're more enjoyable, can't blame them. Though I'm already getting tired of Stark's humor, Avengers pushed it way too much.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 23, 2013)

*I Believe Avengers was better ! * (Not a lot of CGI Heavy movie have universal acclaim)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *I Believe Avengers was better ! * (Not a lot of CGI Heavy movie have universal acclaim)



No...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No...



Yes...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yes...



Good things were Hulk smashing that Transformers alien and Thanos.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2013)

Its a good movie, but the overdone humor and plot conveniences killed it for me. Though I won't say I didn't enjoy the movie, but...its just something I don't think I'll remember for a long time. That's what I hate about Marvel, they just shell out movies to make a quick buck not giving a single fck about making good/memorable movies.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Good things were Hulk smashing that Transformers alien and *Thanos.*



You mean Loki? Thanos is wayyy too strong even for someone like Hulk.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally got to see man of steel today and wow..really good movie though i had a bit higher expectations in terms of plot but arguably the best cbm movie up till now..am going to watch this again this week...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yes...



No....


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No....


Yes..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its a good movie, but the overdone humor and plot conveniences killed it for me. Though I won't say I didn't enjoy the movie, but...its just something I don't think I'll remember for a long time. That's what I hate about Marvel, they just shell out movies to make a quick buck not giving a single fck about making good/memorable movies.You mean Loki? Thanos is wayyy too strong even for someone like Hulk.



Yea, I enjoyed it too. Had laughs and all, but after watching MoS when I saw this today, I felt the humor was not at all required in some places (MoS has it too, that kissing scene). And also I meant Thanos - just don't like Loki (annoying) - his epic cameo is what got me excited for Avengers 2. 

Hoping Guardians of Galaxy has him, I mean literally a villain.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh okay, I read it like Hulk smashing Thanos 

EDIT - 400million(technically 570mil, due to the 170mil it made from the product placement and marketing) WW right now. Might go till 700 by the end of the run.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ Won't it get to a billion??

Btw i think savage or world war hulk can beat Thanos. Hulk has no upper power limit. 

"HULK IS THE STRONGEST THAT THERE IS.....GRRRRRRRARGGGGGGG!!!!" 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]aPlVDIH_I_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Billion? impossible! Only reason is because its the first in the franchise, and the world is more familiar with Iron man, avengers, and spiderman right now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

Hulk is nearly invincible, he gets more powerful as he gets more rage. Thanos isn't from Earthly cells, he's like a God with Infinity Gauntlet.

But *Darkseid* owns 'em all.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_Ku6SPRq8054/TARixVTOmmI/AAAAAAAAAi8/ceP1VtdqX0I/s1600/final+crisis+thumbs+down.jpg

Sorry, I didn't use spoiler tag 'cause I had to make people see it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hah! Marvel fans might hate this, but Thanos was an open rip off of Darkseid, though he was developed as a better character later on.


----------



## jasku (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys, watched this movie, thought it was quite a let down, action was monotonous, overall the movie wasnt as gripping, thought Star Trek was much better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

Hulk can beaten with Thor's Hammer


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hulk can beaten with Thor's Hammer



Reverse happened too!
Watch Hulk Vs Thor - Animated movie.

BTW, we're going 1/2 topic!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> BTW, we're going *1/2* topic!



Half =/= off


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Half =/= off



I know that! I din't want to mention it as Offtopic!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

jasku said:


> Guys, watched this movie, thought it was quite a let down, action was monotonous, overall the movie wasnt as gripping, thought Star Trek was much better.



How wasn't it gripping? Star Trek was good too, but they are two different genres though sci-fi aspect of MoS was better than Star Trek ID.


----------



## jasku (Jun 24, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How wasn't it gripping? Star Trek was good too, but they are two different genres though sci-fi aspect of MoS was better than Star Trek ID.



Well for one the fight sequences in MOS were so monotonous and linear, all I kept seeing was buildings brought down and glass shattered, also to beat Zod, there should have been something out of the ordinary, wasnt to be, maybe I had high expectations.

Edit - Watching it in 3D didnt help either, I couldnt follow the some of the action clearly either.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Until next time ????

Man of Steel 2 - IMDb


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rumor is that MoS 2 will be in theaters by 2014 december, and JLA by the next year. Hope they don't rush too much.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Rumor is that MoS 2 will be in theaters by 2014 december, and JLA by the next year. Hope they don't rush too much.


By the look of updates in IMDB, even the casting is not finalized.Hope  they don't rush it and kill the movie.Expectation will be high for  second one, remembering TDK (IF this is going to be a trilogy like batman)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> By the look of updates in IMDB, even the casting is not finalized.Hope  they don't rush it and kill the movie.Expectation will be high for  second one, remembering TDK (IF this is going to be a trilogy like batman)



Casting? they'll probably hire two or three actors for the important characters. Lex Luthor being one of the obvious ones.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2013)

god i hope not..MOS 2 in 2014 would be severely rushing it and will show it in the plots..2015 seems fine..


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Casting? they'll probably hire two or three actors for the important characters. Lex Luthor being one of the obvious ones.



Kevin spacey was good as lex luthor!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Kevin spacey was good as lex luthor!



ugh..don't even remind me of him. The entire movie was a joke!
He is a great actor, but the goofy Lex and his stupid as$ real estate schemes had to end with the old movies.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

If they developed the script along with MoS1, I think it'd be fine, just like LotR. But if they develop it now and shoot the film for 2014 date, then darn WB and DC.

EDIT: And BTW.

[youtube]_ssjFfDi6mc[/youtube]

Cannot wait for this. It's Guillermo alright.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2013)

Someone Posted Ths :

When Heimdall is not guarding the Bifrost, he's cancelling the apocalypse!


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2013)

i would love to watch thanos in some dark themed movie, something dramatically dark like lots. thanos is a great power to recon with, we should be able to see the haunting nature and there should be shivers running through the backbone.  like imagining galuctus.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2013)

I want Avengers 2 , 3 to get more darker progressively . As Thanos will be sort of a side-villain for 2 , and the main villain for 3 .


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

You're all turning this thread as "Avengers" thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I want Avengers 2 , 3 to get more darker progressively . As Thanos will be sort of a side-villain for 2 , and the main villain for 3 .



Disney will never let that happen.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 27, 2013)

holy hell, the movie had an epic opening...enjoyed it much, really really so good...

but then later its trash, same bull sh1t meaningless action, fight x,y,z and win..huh dull..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

The thing I was talking about. Makes MoS [maybe Nolan] amazing.

*i.imgur.com/kLTGf0B.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

Make this thread a WB Blockbusters discussion ....

Okay... Hell Yeah !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn! missed MoS because of typhoid and all the theaters have removed it too  . does anybody have torrents with good picture quality of MoS?



vickybat said:


> ^^ Won't it get to a billion??
> 
> Btw i think savage or world war hulk can beat Thanos. Hulk has no upper power limit.
> 
> "HULK IS THE STRONGEST THAT THERE IS.....GRRRRRRRARGGGGGGG!!!!"



Broly from DBZ owns Hulk. Forget Broly, Nappa can beat the $hit out of Hulk easily. Hulk's a green ant in front of people from DBZ universe.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> holy hell, the movie had an epic opening...enjoyed it much, really really so good...
> 
> but then later its trash, same bull sh1t meaningless action, fight x,y,z and win..huh dull..


spot on.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Damn! missed MoS because of typhoid and all the theaters have removed it too  . does anybody have torrents with good picture quality of MoS?
> 
> 
> 
> Broly from DBZ owns Hulk. Forget Broly, Nappa can beat the $hit out of Hulk easily. Hulk's a green ant in front of people from DBZ universe.




I dont even watch DBZ ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont even watch DBZ ...



+12...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Damn! missed MoS because of typhoid and all the theaters have removed it too  . *does anybody have torrents with good picture quality of MoS?*
> 
> 
> 
> Broly from DBZ owns Hulk. Forget Broly, Nappa can beat the $hit out of Hulk easily. Hulk's a green ant in front of people from DBZ universe.



*someone link him to forum rules*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2013)

I watched the movie twice , still I watch all the trailers once every day , Oh Man! I have to wait for a long time for BluRay . Once I get my hands on blu-ray there is no telling as to how many times I will watch it . 

On a Good note , MoS is over 500 million Worldwide . (I am still projecting it for around 800 million)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont even watch DBZ ...



Oh man, you must have had a lame childhood  jk



rajatGod512 said:


> MoS is over 500 million Worldwide.



567mil to be exact, which is great news, my body is ready for sequels and JLA!!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

*Man of Steel Hits Half a Billion* 

I'm projecting a billion.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I'm projecting a billion.



Not possible, Lone Ranger and Despicable me 2 will eat MoS alive


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *someone link him to forum rules*


I got sick on 13th, MoS was released on 14th. I'm sorry but I wanted to pay and then watch it but every theater/multiplex in my city removed MoS, within 2 weeks *the day I recovered from typhoid* for some crappy bollywood/south indian movie. I remember that I watched IM3 in the 3rd week of its release. The multiplexes are to blame.



rajatGod512 said:


> I dont even watch DBZ ...


that doesn't means Hulk is better


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I got sick on 13th, MoS was released on 14th. I'm sorry but I wanted to pay and then watch it but every theater/multiplex in my city removed MoS, within 2 weeks *the day I recovered from typhoid* for some crappy bollywood/south indian movie. I remember that I watched IM3 in the 3rd week of its release. The multiplexes are to blame.
> 
> 
> that doesn't means Hulk is better



Its not the fault of multiplex owners , they will only keep those movies that do business , people didn't watched MoS as much as IM3 so it didn't get a 3rd week .

Plus , It doesn't mean they are in the same universe.

*cdn.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/superman-manofsteel-116-batman-vs-superman-mashup.gif


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its not the fault of multiplex owners , they will only keep those movies that do business , people didn't watched MoS as much as IM3 so it didn't get a 3rd week .
> 
> Plus , It doesn't mean they are in the same universe.
> 
> *cdn.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/superman-manofsteel-116-batman-vs-superman-mashup.gif



One of the screens in Glitz Cinemas,Raipur had problems so they cancelled MoS shows. Now when the screen is fixed, they won't put MoS back again. Instead they're showing some Imran Hashmi movie. I tried to talk with the manager and he was pursuing me to watch those crappy bollywood movies instead.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Final Trailer ... and its GREAT !


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2013)

can't wait to see in some real 3D hall. 

those huge robots remind me of king oni from C&C RA3 btw.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/W3C7MXz.png

*i.imgur.com/n1X0WnC.png

*i.imgur.com/C80CmT6.png


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2013)

Pacific rim is Offtopic in MoS thread.


----------



## icebags (Jul 6, 2013)

^ someone should change the thread name to pacific rim thread, i agree.

reading kojima san's comments i am feeling a sudden rush to see 2001:Space odyssey and convert myself to an otaku before taking entry into the hall next week.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/mPyJgjJ.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

*THE END OF OUR TIME*

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1013057_546988958698510_1861375884_n.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Pacific rim is Offtopic in MoS thread.



This is like WB movies discussion. And also Legendary Pictures'. ('cause they split. )

I just can't wait for this movie. Everything so far has been positive. Edgar Wright also gave a very positive outlook.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Its basically Legendary's picture, though WB is a smaller partner.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

@nvidiaGeek you might as well add WB into your avatar 

Finally Someone (BIG) says it : James Cameron Says 'MAN OF STEEL' And 'IRON MAN 3' Didn't Need 3D


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish them Mechs in PR could fly.....
That would be awesome


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I wish them Mechs in PR could fly.....
> That would be awesome



Sequel...Sequel ...Sequel

Please box office dont disappoint me....


P.S. Zod's broadcast to Earth is made in the languages of English, Chinese, Portuguese, Esperanto and Star Trek's Klingon.  Total Nerdgasm by Snyder. (I noticed hindi too)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. Zod's broadcast to Earth is made in the languages of English, Chinese, Portuguese, Esperanto and Star Trek's Klingon.  Total Nerdgasm by Snyder. *(I noticed hindi too)*



Akela!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pacific Rim 7.5/10 - A bit Dissapointed .


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2013)

Man of steel cross 600 million mark - 619 million to be precise. 

Man of Steel #2 Movie Of The Year; Closing In On $700 Million - Cosmic Book News

Man of Steel (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Might hit the 700 million mark and beyond.  Yay.......


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 16, 2013)

Can anyone summarize how good Man of Steel is? Rotten Tomatoes gave it a bad rating. Like its an all out special effect movie lacking substance.. 

BTW where can we get the Pacific Rim original comic books? I've always been a Kaiju fan, love Godzilla, King Gidorah, Mothra, MechaGodzilla.....



vickybat said:


> Man of Steel (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Might hit the 700 million mark and beyond.  Yay.......


 Why the happiness  Love the movie so much huh? rate it on a scale of 10 plz


----------



## theserpent (Jul 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone summarize how good Man of Steel is? Rotten Tomatoes gave it a bad rating. Like its an all out special effect movie lacking substance..
> 
> BTW where can we get the Pacific Rim original comic books? I've always been a Kaiju fan, love Godzilla, King Gidorah, Mothra, MechaGodzilla.....
> 
> ...



 In one word the movie is okay


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone summarize how good Man of Steel is?



Here ya go: (Call me selfish... Nope, no longer selfish.)



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Saw this movie today in 3D (Two scenes which are actually good. That's it. Not worth it.)
> 
> Man of Steel - *8.6/10*
> 
> ...





cyborg47 said:


> Just got back from Man of Steel, it wasn't IMAX(booked the tickets for tuesday for it), but on a normal local screen.
> 
> 
> Loved it, I'd give an *8.5/10*
> ...



And also, f888 RT.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone summarize how good Man of Steel is? Rotten Tomatoes gave it a bad rating. Like its an all out special effect movie lacking substance..
> 
> BTW where can we get the Pacific Rim original comic books? I've always been a Kaiju fan, love Godzilla, King Gidorah, Mothra, MechaGodzilla.....
> 
> ...



A bit nostalgic about superman always. Btw you're late to the party. If you're interested in my review score, then here it is: 



vickybat said:


> *Man Of Steel - 8/10.*
> 
> Watched the movie today at inox BBSR in 3D. Went with cilus and his office mates.
> The flashback is shown brilliantly and way better than the 1978 movie. Things make more sense here,why krypton was destroyed and why kal-el was different from the other kryptonians.
> ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 18, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can anyone summarize how good Man of Steel is? Rotten Tomatoes gave it a bad rating. Like its an all out special effect movie lacking substance..
> 
> BTW where can we get the Pacific Rim original comic books? I've always been a Kaiju fan, love Godzilla, King Gidorah, Mothra, MechaGodzilla.....
> 
> ...



To say the least it is the best blockbuster movie of this year till now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 21, 2013)

OK, let's rename this thread to....

*World's Finest!*

Hell f***in' YEAH!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1074445_10200276166367277_305171128_o.jpg



Batman/Superman Comic-Con announcement | Batman-News.com - Video Dailymotion


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

WOAH SDCC Just Exploded 

My hands are  literally shaking

PLUS 

ENTER THE ULTRON !!! HELL YEAH ....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> WOAH SDCC Just Exploded
> 
> My hands are  literally shaking
> 
> ...



Err... Age of Ultron. But hell, World's Finest FTW!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn i'm late!!!!

*Superman to battle Batman in Man of Steel sequel*

_



"I want you to remember Clark, in all the years to come. In all your private moments. In all the years to come, my hand at your throat.  I want you to remember, the one man who beat you."

Click to expand...

_
Simply Epic.................


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

And Zach Snyder I think is the right person to pull this off

After seeing the awesome Superman suit... I wonder how epic is gonna be the Batman's suit


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> And Zach Snyder I think is the right person to pull this off
> 
> After seeing the awesome Superman suit... I wonder how epic is gonna be the Batman's suit



Yeah, I really want them to redo the suit of Batman. First of all, I wanna know who's gonna play Batman.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, I really want them to redo the suit of Batman. First of all, I wanna know who's gonna play Batman.



Armie Hammer!! hopefully


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Armie Hammer!! hopefully



Just saw the wiki... He is 6.5... won't superman look tiny in front of him?? : P


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Just saw the wiki... He is 6.5... won't superman look tiny in front of him?? : P



5 inches is no big deal.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 5 inches is no big deal.



Ohhh it will make a difference with the Batman's mask


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2013)

so ..... batman ultimately dies as a collateral damage ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2013)

Where's the Marvel Thread ....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Ohhh it will make a difference with the Batman's mask



Never gave a damn about Armie's height. His face, build and voice make him a perfect Batman/Bruce Wayne. He was up for the Justice league movie as Batman in 2007 before it got cancelled, and his voice is strikingly similar to Kevin Conroy


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2013)

I see him as  "THE Winklevoss Twin"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I see him as  "THE Winklevoss Twin"



That's the only movie of him that I saw.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 29, 2013)

I was wondering, why shouldn't we turn/rename this thread into an official Comic Book Movie Thread?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I was wondering, why shouldn't we turn/rename this thread into an official Comic Book Movie Thread?



 !!!


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 30, 2013)

**** this movie.
wooden acting.

idiot actor.

another worthless attempt at milking superman's name dry


----------



## icebags (Jul 30, 2013)

^ what !!!!?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I was wondering, why shouldn't we turn/rename this thread into an official Comic Book Movie Thread?



Sounds great. I'll try and pm some mods.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> **** this movie.
> wooden acting.
> 
> idiot actor.
> ...



Good for you...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Sounds great. I'll try and pm some mods.



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2013)

We have a movie thread already? Why do you guys want this thread with every random superhero movie? A movie is a movie, what's the difference?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2013)

ico said:


> We have a movie thread already? Why do you guys want this thread with every random superhero movie? A movie is a movie, what's the difference?



Because we have discussed almost everything related to this movie and there are good number of major comicbook movies coming out in 2-3 years (or less), so why not make this thread an Upcoming comicbook movie thread rather than making dozens of thread .


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Because we have discussed almost everything related to this movie and there are *good number of major comicbook movies coming out in 2-3 years *(or less), *so why not make this thread an Upcoming comicbook movie thread *rather than making dozens of thread .


Just to point out, there's already an "Upcoming movie discussion thread".


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

ico said:


> We have a movie thread already? Why do you guys want this thread with every random superhero movie? *A movie is a movie*, what's the difference?



this thread is bcoz of hype created by fans  there is nothing left to discuss on MOS now


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this thread is bcoz of hype created by fans  there is nothing left to discuss on MOS now



 But there's a ton to discuss on Batman/Superman, Avengers2, Thor2, Caps2, GofG, Tasm2(which is looking awesome btw) and so on.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Tasm2(which is looking awesome btw)



It didn't quite impress me, the leaked SDCC trailer.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2013)

^ they nailed the suit though  IMO!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ they nailed the suit though  IMO!



Yeah but that was it...even i found it to be meh really...


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2013)

Chacha Chaudhary cartoon movie

[youtube]yN6zPvuourw[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ they nailed the suit though  IMO!



the suit came very close to the comics


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

ico said:


> Chacha Chaudhary cartoon movie = Comicbook movie discussion thread



I get it..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 1, 2013)

but its not upcoming or recent !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 1, 2013)

lolololol 

[youtube]3B96ctffVp8[/youtube]


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> lolololol
> 
> [youtube]3B96ctffVp8[/youtube]





Spoiler



What a powerful Punch at the end !! Peace, I m out 


 OMG


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 2, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1098218_499530213454887_1148686954_n.jpg

Marvel's creativity overload


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 2, 2013)

But I like the Thor 2 poster better .... plus these movies feels way more connected like this


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

Why not ditch this thread to a new "Comic movie discussion thread" as suggested by someone above, rather discussing on a 8-month old thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why not ditch this thread to a new "Comic movie discussion thread" as suggested by someone above, rather discussing on a 8-month old thread.



Changing the name of the thread is a better idea imo.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2013)

not sure where else to post this so : 



Makes RA.ONE's vfx/cgi look like Man of steel's. Music was the best thing about the trailer , Bit of Zimmer like music in some parts .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> not sure where else to post this so :
> .


upcoming movies thread


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> upcoming movies thread



where is it ... it got lost .... too lazy to find it


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> where is it ... it got lost .... too lazy to find it



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch-10.html


----------



## $park (Aug 5, 2013)

^ +1..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> not sure where else to post this so :
> 
> 
> 
> Makes RA.ONE's vfx/cgi look like Man of steel's. Music was the best thing about the trailer , Bit of Zimmer like music in some parts .



Sad VFX  but will be an Amazing Movie


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 5, 2013)

225million vs 25million. Anyone talking bad about krrish3 looking bad can suck it up, and go feed the hollywood with their wallets. K3 is looking like a ton of improvement to me.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 6, 2013)

HAHAHAA!!! an indian movie with VFX, dont make me laugh.

they can spend all they like, they wont even get close to 1% of hollywood's quality.

indian vfx = total gobshite. anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 225million vs 25million. Anyone talking bad about krrish3 looking bad can suck it up, and go feed the hollywood with their wallets. K3 is looking like a ton of improvement to me.



Erm thats not the point really..not comparing the budget or anything which is glaringly obvious but if you are making a cgi heavy movie,You have to invest a lot of money..Even Hollywood movies get some of their cgi work done from India..Case in point being man of steel..i remember their credit scene showing a lot of indian studios and indians named in cgi..We have the talent to do it at half the price of hollywood counterparts but we refuse to part with money and time...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> HAHAHAA!!! an indian movie with VFX, dont make me laugh.
> 
> they can spend all they like, they wont even get close to 1% of hollywood's quality.
> 
> indian vfx = total gobshite. anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


best solution is to import all hollywood VFX technology


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 6, 2013)

Koi Mil Gaya -> Krish -> Krish 3

wut? It appears that I have learned different number system.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm thats not the point really..not comparing the budget or anything which is glaringly obvious but if you are making a cgi heavy movie,You have to invest a lot of money..Even Hollywood movies get some of their cgi work done from India..Case in point being man of steel..i remember their credit scene showing a lot of indian studios and indians named in cgi..We have the talent to do it at half the price of hollywood counterparts but we refuse to part with money and time...



Hate to blow the bubble for you, but those talented 'indians' are the ones who clean up the green screen shots, majority of them at least, only to send them back to the actual vfx studios(Weta, ILM, double negative, etc). Cleaning green screens doesn't prove anything about the indian talent, whatever shots these people work on, will carefully be supervised by the western studios. There were hardly any indian studios that 'actually' worked on MoS. 

As for investing more money, where will that get them to? Why would any studio spend 200crores on a movie only to get back the exact amount with no profit at all? 225million is like 1380 crores, now with that kind of money, you can hire scientists and R&D people to get the physics right. What do the indian vfx studios have? Bunch of techies with a good knowledge on software. That also pretty much gives you how weak indian market is compared to the western.



Zangetsu said:


> best solution is to import all hollywood VFX technology



Unfortunately, computers or tech won't do the job for artists. They're mere tools, the real talent lies in the artists themselves


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Unfortunately, computers or tech won't do the job for artists. They're mere tools, the real talent lies in the artists themselves


India's got talent...the whole world knows it


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> India's got talent...the whole world knows it



We do, but we also have the audience and producers who are overly obsessed with hollywood, so much that we lost track of our own imagination.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess, that should be continued here.. 
Why is Indian Animation/Cartoons so incredibly bad?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm gonna watch this for 3 times like I did PR. If I can't see it, I'm defo buying the tickets. I want our movies to prosper. (I hate SRK tho, so no Chennai Express.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm gonna watch this for 3 times like I did PR. If I can't see it, I'm defo buying the tickets. I want our movies to prosper. (I hate SRK tho, so no Chennai Express.)



K2 is definitely gonna be entertaining....thanks to Rakesh Roshan's mastermind


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> K2 is definitely gonna be entertaining....thanks to Rakesh Roshan's mastermind



No! K2! its K3


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 8, 2013)

as there is no cbm thread so I am posting here ,

I gave it a little thought and this is my version how IM3 could connect to A2 , how ultron is created without pym [spoilers for IM3]



Spoiler



So , the most obvious part should be that Tony Stark creates Ultron , as at the end of Iron Man 3 we saw him semi-retired away from his suit , blowing every suit up.And as Jarvis was almost able to control all the suits well and Stark wasnt needed much of time . So He creates Ultron A robot who fights like Iron Man , also stark gives him inflated powers and armor and the rest can go as it was in the comics .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 8, 2013)

Spoiler



Jarvis = Ultron!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jarvis = Ultron!





Spoiler



sh!t ! I liked JARVIS , but that thing makes sense , now STARK would have to make P.E.P.P.E.R or H.A.P.P.Y


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sh!t ! I liked JARVIS , but that thing makes sense , now STARK would have to make P.E.P.P.E.R or H.A.P.P.Y



There's a version of comics in which Jarvis goes nuts and becomes a little over obsessive about Stark, so much that he wants Pepper dead because she loves him. Really awkward scenario, but yeah...Jarvis can go nuts, A2 might do something similar, with some less gay awkwardness


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck announced to play Batman... I wonder if he'll suit the role 

*m.facebook.com/notes/warner-bros-pictures/ben-affleck-revealed-as-batman/656526234358932


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Ben Affleck announced to play Batman... I wonder if he'll suit the role
> 
> *m.facebook.com/notes/warner-bros-pictures/ben-affleck-revealed-as-batman/656526234358932



That's what I've been thinking, but at least he's a good actor, and someone who's been away from most of the CBMs.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

He is definitely a good actor but as a Batman I don't know how it would turn out... But I trust Zack Snyder.. he will make sure to make the Batman intense and badass


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's what I've been thinking, but at least he's a good actor, and *someone who's been away from most of the CBMs.*


He's the Daredevil..


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> He's the Daredevil..



Which is the reason he chose to stay away from the comic book movies.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Daredevil was an ok movie


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

May be, but it doesn't change the fact that he was embarrassed by it's reception.


EDIT - Some interesting info from his imdb page.


> Height - 6' 3½"
> 
> *Frequently plays arrogant and ruthless characters*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Daredevil was an ok movie


 this is MOS thread any other superhero is flop here


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 23, 2013)

Daredevil was a Bad Movie . And I am not feeling good about Ben Affleck as Batman .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Daredevil was a Bad Movie . And I am not feeling good about Ben Affleck as Batman .



No one is feeling good about it either... check the link I have posted where Zack Snyder states the reason for choosing him... either it's the worst decision or it might even be a good decision but not the best


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

i think ben affleck will do justice. Sure, Daredevil was a disaster, but otherwise, He's a good actor. 

I agree, Retaining Bale for batman would've been an awesome decision.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Daredevil was a Bad Movie . And I am not feeling good about Ben Affleck as Batman .



Well..if this man became batman, I don't see how Affleck cannot 

*blogs.coventrytelegraph.net/thegeekfiles/Christian%20Bale%20in%20The%20Machinist.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this is MOS thread any other superhero is flop here


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this is MOS thread any other superhero is flop here



Your joke is bad, and you should feel bad


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Your joke is bad, and you should feel bad


it wasn't a joke...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> it wasn't a joke...



How is it not? or were you just trolling on a bunch of fanboys?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Cut it out guys... Stay on topic


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i think ben affleck will do justice. Sure, Daredevil was a disaster, but otherwise, He's a good actor.
> 
> I agree, Retaining Bale for batman would've been an awesome decision.



NO! Keep Nolan's TDK Trilogy alone and separate , it ended perfectly .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Christian Bale is now old to work as Batman considering that there are gonna be multiple movies in future


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Christian Bale is now old to work as Batman



Affleck is older


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

@ashs1, New to the forum? go post those silly memes somewhere else, and if you think those memes are going to make you look cool, you're mistaken.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

i posted memes to convey a message. If you don't get it, shut it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i posted memes to convey a message. If you don't get it, shut it.



..and what message was it?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

that he obviously didn't do his homework ( research ) on who's older - affleck or bale.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> that he obviously didn't do his homework ( research ) on who's older - affleck or bale.



What's wrong about that? Any average joe wouldn't figure that Affleck is older than Bale. Again, memes are fine, but the one you posted is flat out rude. There was no reason for you to post something like that.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

ok. If its rude, i'll remove it. Sorry for the inconvinience.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> ok. If its rude, i'll remove it. Sorry for the inconvinience.



Cool.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck is seriously older than Bale ???


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Affleck is seriously older than Bale ???



About two years, yeah.

Meanwhile, here's how the internet reacted to Heath Ledger's casting as Joker in TDK, arguably the best performance in any CBM.

Public Service Reminder: How the Internet Reacted to HEATH LEDGER as JOKER Casting | Newsarama.com



Spoiler



*www.newsarama.com/images/i/000/112/043/original/ledgerresponse.jpg?1377268256


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2013)

Ohh... as I said earlier... I am sure Zack Snyder will make sure that the new batman is in his own league


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its So Sad that Ledger wasnt alive to see what he accomplished and how many became his fans . 

On other note, Ben's last couple of films were good especially Argo . Maybe He himself will direct Bats Next Solo-outing .

P.S. From TDKR Batman : A hero can be *anyone*.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 25, 2013)

I signed this one:

*www.change.org/petitions/warner-br...the-superman-batman-movie?share_id=sULaHufwNf

I'm neutral though. He's handsome, he's big, he can act, but I'm worried about the chin dimple. Batman mustn't have it.

(Also, hoping for a more badarse Bat suit.)



cyborg47 said:


> Public Service Reminder: How the Internet Reacted to HEATH LEDGER as JOKER Casting | Newsarama.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawlz! They all look like douchebags now. 

EDIT: Wow! Now I'm all optimistic.

*i.imgur.com/FNVfGQN.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2013)

That petition thing is stupid.
Back in the 80s when Keaton was cast as batman, WB received almost 50,000 written complaints from the fans about the casting, as Keaton was well known for his comedic roles in the earlier films, and then look what happened, he turned out to be the most defining batman until Batman Begins released.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 25, 2013)

fck that petition !
 BATAFFLECK FTW

P.S. @ NVIDIAGeek What happened to your avatar ? HB ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

I am gonna watch this no matter what


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1175369_10153137796115562_1888012805_n.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1175369_10153137796115562_1888012805_n.jpg



Err... all I can think is, "Superman, you lucky dude".


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ Haha ! I thought the same thing . 

P.S. You didnt answer my question .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Haha ! I thought the same thing .
> 
> P.S. You didnt answer my question .



Oh... err... what's HB? All I can process is it being "High Budget", IDK why.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Oh... err... what's HB? All I can process is it being "High Budget", IDK why.



No , I remember you avatar was EA with a Red cross sign now its a green tick , what happened ?


----------



## icebags (Aug 28, 2013)

^ "he changed mind" happened.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> No , I remember you avatar was EA with a Red cross sign now its a green tick , what happened ?



After "Paracel Storm" trailer, I changed my mind. "Jonah-Hill-F***-me,-right?".jpg.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2013)

WATCHMEN Cinematographer To Shoot SUPERMAN/BATMAN Movie

The guy who worked on Super 8, hope they also ditch the shaky cam technique. Best news for today


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 14, 2013)

....aaaaand, Flash!

Grant Gustin Signs Up To Play THE FLASH; New Details On His Introduction In ARROW


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> ....aaaaand, Flash!
> 
> Grant Gustin Signs Up To Play THE FLASH; New Details On His Introduction In ARROW



He any good? Hope he'll be good on the big screen too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 14, 2013)

An actor for a tv series, so I wouldn't expect much. As long as he's a good barry allen, I'll be happy.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 24, 2013)

did you guys watch that episode of last night when Ben Affleck FINALLY commented about his casting as Batman


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

That was more than a week ago.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 25, 2013)

yeah ... but any of you guys watch it (aside from cyborg47)


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Most probably, no. It was really a small interview, not a big deal tbh, but it was assuring for sure


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

^I forgot to post it here ... Man they are going to nail that Ultron suit like Iron Man's Armour . A2 is gonna be huge .

Its Blocked !

There is a HD version of the teaser in the JARVIS iOS app


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2013)

Seems ultron's suit will mould from iron man's armour..Jarvis might turn rogue as people suggest...so iron man indirectly creates ultron instead of ant-man


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

It is already confirmed that Hank Pym AKA Ant Man would not create Ultron like in the comics , but he will have a new origin story in A2 , possibly created by Stark and Shield but Whedon also said that this would be more of a personal movie so in that case every Avenger would have to be involved in its creation directly or indirectly , Comicbookmovie.com's one editor made a pretty good editorial about this .

EDIT : Found the Editorial : EDITORIAL: Ultron Creation Theory Its an interesting read.

HD Teaser : 


*Official Synopsis :* As the US Government create a force, known as Ultron, The Avengers are told they are not needed any longer. But when Ultron turns against Humanity, it's time for The Avengers to assemble yet again for their most dangerous challenge ever.  
That sounds pretty interesting , and almost confirms SHIELD is directly involved in the creation of Ultron , and Pym Can still be involved , Maybe a bunch of scientists/engineers create Ultron, with Pym leading (Main overseer/creator?) But he won't be mentioned in full name, hense why it says the Government creates Ultron. Pym could be an individual who doesn't like how the Avengers handle things/violence (Didn't he do the same, sort of, in the comics?), so he is among those who creates Ultron?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah read the article before...still not convinced though as to how they plan to create ultron...this guy if i recall was also responsible for the deaths of few avenger members..though whedon mentioned stripping ultron of some of his powers...erm official synopsis is out????When?I thought he was still working on the script


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> I thought he was still working on the script



He is, doesn't necessarily mean there shouldn't be a synopsis. But I don't think its real one, it was rumored that every Avenger is involved in the creation of ultron in some way.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah read the article before...still not convinced though as to how they plan to create ultron...this guy if i recall was also responsible for the deaths of few avenger members..though whedon mentioned stripping ultron of some of his powers...erm official synopsis is out????When?I thought he was still working on the script



yeah ... Whedon is making him more grounded .... WTF Man!

As many would have seen Man of steel good number of times , I want to know *NOW* whats your favorite bit about the movie ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> As many would have seen Man of steel good number of times , I want to know *NOW* whats your favorite bit about the movie ?



Clark's scenes with his parents, all of them.



Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah read the article before...still not convinced though as to how they plan to create ultron...



The teaser has IM's helmet turning into ultron's head, that should give you some hints


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> yeah ... Whedon is making him more grounded .... WTF Man!
> 
> As many would have seen Man of steel good number of times , I want to know *NOW* whats your favorite bit about the movie ?



Sups going super saiyan with his Kryptonian friends


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sups going *super saiyan* with his Kryptonian friends


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sups going super saiyan with his Kryptonian friends



WAT ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 29, 2013)

The battles, he meant the battles.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 30, 2013)

The Smallville battle was awesome , Sup battling the world engine was crappy and blurred sh!t in 3D , The battle with zod was average . 

The real power of the movie lies in the flashback scenes and the scene where Sup is rising to try to break the worlds engine's beam (The Music , the acting by Laurence Fishburne was great in that scene and the way that scene came up). The Scene where Kal first meets his father and the Flight scene were also very good.

Whenever I feel down , or have trouble that music and scene keeps playing in my mind (Superman rising in the beam).


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2013)

3D...its an abomination!!! 



rajatGod512 said:


> Whenever I feel down , or have trouble that music and scene keeps playing in my mind (Superman rising in the beam).



That's nice to hear.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 3D...its an abomination!!!



Gravity 3D Trailer was awesome ... I may even watch it if it releases here , there is atleast 1 good 3D movie per year


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, at least one movie has good 3D in a year. I loved Prometheus on 3D last year.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2013)

Godzilla, HOLY FATHER OF MONSTERS!

*i.imgur.com/QDx92R2.jpg?1


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 5, 2013)

The trailer was so beautiful, and terrifying. Excitement level over 9000! 

Here's the video, in case anyone has missed it.

*www.dropbox.com/s/24jpm5r8reitu2a/Fatman Trailer.mp4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 6, 2013)

^Fatman lol


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Fatman lol



Naming it as Godzilla would be too easy for Legendary to find out the link and delete it


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 9, 2013)

Now, open the Avengers imdb page, go to the message boards, check the title...laugh/facepalm as hard as you want


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Now, open the Avengers imdb page, go to the message boards, check the title...laugh/facepalm as hard as you want



Angarey Baney Sholay ... It has been there since the release (the Indian name for the movie) IMDB localises its movie name and rating for each country for many movies ... you will see U/ U/A / A Ratings instead of PG-13/R in many movies.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Fatman lol



Isn't that kinda relevant? Because Fatman's the name of the nuke that created Godzilla. (err... historically accurate would be that which destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki.)


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Isn't that kinda relevant? Because Fatman's the name of the nuke that created Godzilla. (err... historically accurate would be that which destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki.)



Thanks captain, I didn't know that at all


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 10, 2013)

^If it weren't for that smiley, the atmosphere would've been very different here. 

But yeah, that was kiddish. In the era of Internet, we should not explain things. That would make the explain-er look like a fool.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nope, I actually didn't know that. Also, notice there wasn't the word 'obvious' after Captain, it wasn't meant to be sarcastic


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 16, 2013)

Common misconception over TDK/TDKR 8 year gap

Holly thread BATMAN !


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Common misconception over TDK/TDKR 8 year gap
> 
> Holly thread BATMAN !



dem Nolan's movies!

Its probably something to do with how Nolan or Goyer write stories. They both leave a lot of plot points in simple dialogues, which a lot of people tend to miss. Man of Steel was misunderstood the same way, when Superman goes off to the indian ocean to take down the world engine. He explains about the entire thing before taking off, but a lot of people missed it, and ended up complaining that it wasn't explained in the movie.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

I want next superman movie with either lobo or Doomsday trading blows with him, 

on a second thought...no doomsday please, wont like superman die in the second movie of this remade lineup.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 16, 2013)

So it Begins ....

P.S. There are good number of easter egg in MoS (as the yify version is out ... so we can look more clearly by pausing  ) , my fav is "KEEP CALM AND CALL BATMAN!!!"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh Mein Gott!

*i.imgur.com/NaSEu4m.jpg?1

*drools like crazy* <-- Not literally. Duh.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So it Begins ....
> 
> P.S. There are good number of easter egg in MoS (as the yify version is out ... so we can look more clearly by pausing  ) , my fav is "KEEP CALM AND CALL BATMAN!!!"



I swear i have heard of that but never found it..could you help pls?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> I swear i have heard of that but never found it..could you help pls?



MAN OF STEEL New Easter Eggs!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2013)

^I watched it 3 times already. Seriously, this movie gets better and better with repeated watching (Oblivion too). Can't wait to geek out with my brother who's a comic fanatic. And yeah, he didn't care about Supes killing Zod.

EDIT: Oops. Isn't a spoiler right?


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally i watched the BR Rip as i was not able to catch it in theatres. Out and out fantastic movie. The film is visually spectacular and the soundtrack is extraordinary. Easily 8/10. Waiting for superman vs batman. That will be a blast.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Downloading now 
To watch it again.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

the y**y version has bad audio ... gotta get a better one , I wish I had a Bluray Player cause I want to see the Extras in the bluray...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I wish I had a Bluray Player cause I want to see the Extras in the bluray...



They're on the internet, you just have to find hard enough 

btw, the extra's are pretty awesome, shows a lot of wire work and physical training the actors went through


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> They're on the internet, you just have to find hard enough
> 
> btw, the extra's are pretty awesome, shows a lot of wire work and physical training the actors went through




Not all of the extras are on the internet ... 2 are missing .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Not all of the extras are on the internet ... 2 are missing .



How many are there?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

^ 6 I think ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ 6 I think ...



Oh damn, I'll see if I can find the other two.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> MAN OF STEEL New Easter Eggs!



Thanks but am damn sure that brainiac easter egg is not true..but damn there were a lot of easter eggs than i thought...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> but am damn sure that brainiac easter egg is not true..



In what sense?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 24, 2013)

F**K Krrish 3 ... its preventing Thor TDW to open a week earlier in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

Is Bluray released?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> F**K Krrish 3 ... its preventing Thor TDW to open a week earlier in India.



Hold your horses now, Thor 2 is said to be another IM3 according to some people, I would keep my excitement down a little if I were you 
In the mean time, the new trailer for Caps2(apparently, the only movie worthy of a filler between A1 and 2) looks great, watch that 



Zangetsu said:


> Is Bluray released?



Nope. Nov 12 is the official release. The BDrip however...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thor 2 has got decent reviews till now (like the first one) I am not super excited for Thor TDW but I hate it that it broke the trend set by Avengers for Marvel films releasing 1 week earlier in India . BTW , Captain America The Winter Soldier Trailer alone blows the entire CA: First Avenger movie out of the water ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> BTW , Captain America The Winter Soldier Trailer alone blows the entire CA: First Avenger movie out of the water ...



Hopefully, this movie has a better ending than the 'suicide captain' ending from the first one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 24, 2013)

You know that s#!t got real when someone catches the captain america's Shield. 

BUCKY FTW!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 24, 2013)

Dat CGI glitch at 1:48!!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Thor 2 has got decent reviews till now (like the first one) I am not super excited for Thor TDW but I hate it that it broke the trend set by Avengers for Marvel films releasing 1 week earlier in India . BTW , Captain America The Winter Soldier Trailer alone blows the entire CA: First Avenger movie out of the water ...



looks good....

Superman gets owned by the *Badman* 

[YOUTUBE]-G4Y8JtT1j0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dat CGI glitch at 1:48!!



where ... I cant notice it ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> where ... I cant notice it ...



When Bucky dodges the car, looks like the slow mo didn't work well in that shot.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 1, 2013)

My two fav movies of summer 2013 are at the Top two ... yeah 

*i.imgur.com/Efqg4zs.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

Goddarn! C'mon! Skinny lady with no "assets"? Very poor choice, man, very poor. SHYT!

Meet the New Wonder Woman! Gal Gadot Cast in


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Goddarn! C'mon! Skinny lady with no "assets"? Very poor choice, man, very poor. SHYT!
> 
> Meet the New Wonder Woman! Gal Gadot Cast in



Remember the skinny guy from Machinist? Yup, he played Batman right after that


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Remember the skinny guy from Machinist? Yup, he played Batman right after that



:thumbsup:



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Goddarn! C'mon! Skinny lady with no "assets"? Very poor choice, man, very poor. SHYT!


With CGI, we can get any type of "asset" per your thinking.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Remember the skinny guy from Machinist? Yup, he played Batman right after that





Gearbox said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> With CGI, we can get any type of "asset" per your thinking.



+ for positivity. Let's hope.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 6, 2013)

MAN OF STEEL Robbed Of Oscar Nomination :WTF: 

JoshWildingNewsAndReviews Home : News : Videos : Pictures : Polls : Contact
MAN OF STEEL Snubbed In Academy Awards' "Visual Effects" Shortlist

Come On , THE VFX/CGI was one of the best of this year on par and better than some of those which are shortlisted here . I think this was the only categorie in which it could have been nominated .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> MAN OF STEEL Robbed Of Oscar Nomination :WTF:
> 
> JoshWildingNewsAndReviews Home : News : Videos : Pictures : Polls : Contact
> MAN OF STEEL Snubbed In Academy Awards' "Visual Effects" Shortlist
> ...



Oblivion and hobbit got nominated but MoS didn't


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Oblivion and hobbit got nominated but MoS didn't



This is not nomination but a shortlist , movies will be nominated from this shortlist , and Hobbit 2 will have good vfx , I am sure of that . Oblivion /Lone Ranger Duh ...


----------



## quagmire (Dec 7, 2013)

We all know Gravity is gonna win VFX for sure..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> We all know Gravity is gonna win VFX for sure..



yup and I want it to win , even though I have not seen it yet.


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> This is not nomination but a shortlist , movies will be nominated from this shortlist , and Hobbit 2 will have good vfx , I am sure of that . Oblivion /Lone Ranger Duh ...



supporting oblivion. its an amazing film, much cherish-able, not going to die anytime soon, many times re-watchable movie.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 25, 2014)

awesome movie......


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 2, 2014)

nice movie....waiting for the next part....


----------

